# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера ДБ-3, Ил-4

## lindr

*Внимание, ввиду сложностей в работе с документами и наличием одинаковых заводских номеров ДБ-3 и ДБ-3ф заводов №18 и №39 типы машин в реестре могут быть перепутаны, просьба сообщать о неточностях*

Ил-4								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

180202	ДБ-3	№18	02	02	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-10.37	
180203	ДБ-3А	№18	03	02	1937	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180104	ДБ-3А	№18	04	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180105	ДБ-3А	№18	05	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180205	ДБ-3А	№18	05	02	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180305	ДБ-3А	№18	05	03	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180405	ДБ-3А	№18	05	04	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180505	ДБ-3А	№18	05	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180106	ДБ-3А	№18	06	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180206	ДБ-3А	№18	06	02	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180406	ДБ-3А	№18	06	04	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180506	ДБ-3А	№18	06	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180906	ДБ-3А	№18	06	09	1938	СССР		221-й ДБАП потерян 07.01.40	
180207	ДБ-3А	№18	07	02	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180307	ДБ-3А	№18	07	03	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180407	ДБ-3А	№18	07	04	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180507	ДБ-3А	№18	07	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180707	ДБ-3А	№18	07	07	1938	СССР		документ	
180108	ДБ-3А	№18	08	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180208	ДБ-3А	№18	08	02	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП	
180308	ДБ-3А	№18	08	03	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180408	ДБ-3А	№18	08	04	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180508	ДБ-3А	№18	08	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180109	ДБ-3А	№18	09	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180309	ДБ-3А	№18	09	03	1938	СССР	СССР-Э57	НИИ ГВФ списан 15.10.40	
180510	ДБ-3А	№18	10	05	1938	СССР	СССР-Э58	НИИ ГВФ списан 02.07.41	
180910	ДБ-3А	№18	10	09	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
180111	ДБ-3А	№18	11	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180311	ДБ-3А	№18	11	03	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180511	ДБ-3А	№18	11	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180711	ДБ-3А	№18	11	07	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180811	ДБ-3А	№18	11	08	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180911	ДБ-3А	№18	11	09	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181011	ДБ-3А	№18	11	10	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180112	ДБ-3А	№18	12	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180312	ДБ-3А	№18	12	03	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180412	ДБ-3А	№18	12	04	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180512	ДБ-3А	№18	12	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180612	ДБ-3А	№18	12	06	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180712	ДБ-3А	№18	12	07	1938	СССР		Завод №18 потерян 29.03.41	
180915	ДБ-3А	№18	15	09	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП столкновение в воздухе 26.12.39	
181415	ДБ-3А	№18	15	14	1938	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 15.02.40	
181615	ДБ-3А	№18	15	16	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
181715	ДБ-3А	№18	15	17	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП потерян 21.12.39	
180218	ДБ-3А	№18	18	02	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180318	ДБ-3А	№18	18	03	1938	СССР	5	6-й ДБАП сбит 25.12.39	
180518	ДБ-3А	№18	18	05	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 25.12.39	
180718	ДБ-3А	№18	18	07	1938	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 07.01.40	
180818	ДБ-3А	№18	18	08	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
180119	ДБ-3А	№18	19	01	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП потерян 02.02.40	
180719	ДБ-3А	№18	19	07	1938	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 01.10.41	
180819	ДБ-3А	№18	19	08	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 19.12.39	
180220	ДБ-3А	№18	20	02	1938	СССР		51-я ДБАД сбит 01.10.41	
180820	ДБ-3А	№18	20	08	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 21.12.39	
180920	ДБ-3А	№18	20	09	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180521	ДБ-3А	№18	21	05	1938	СССР		53-й ДБАП	
181121	ДБ-3А	№18	21	11	1938	СССР		42-й АПДД	
181521	ДБ-3А	№18	21	15	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180623	ДБ-3А	№18	23	06	1938	СССР	7	6-й ДБАП сбит 25.12.39	
180124	ДБ-3А	№18	24	01	12.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-06.39	
180624	ДБ-3А	№18	24	06	1938	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180924	ДБ-3А	№18	24	09	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП потерян 25.10.42	
180226	ДБ-3А	№18	26	02	1938	СССР	6	6-й ДБАП сбит 25.12.39	
180426	ДБ-3А	№18	26	04	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
180526	ДБ-3А	№18	26	05	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180227	ДБ-3А	№18	27	02	1939	СССР		2-й АОН дефект	
180527	ДБ-3А	№18	27	05	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180727	ДБ-3А	№18	27	07	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
180628	ДБ-3А	№18	28	06	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 15.07.41	
180828	ДБ-3А	№18	28	08	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 19.12.42	
180229	ДБ-3А	№18	29	02	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
180529	ДБ-3А	№18	29	05	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 21.12.39	
180929	ДБ-3А	№18	29	09	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180130	ДБ-3А	№18	30	01	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП потерян 21.12.39	
180630	ДБ-3А	№18	30	06	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
181030	ДБ-3А	№18	30	10	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
181330	ДБ-3А	№18	30	13	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 09-10.42	
181930	ДБ-3А	№18	30	19	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 08-10.42	
180131	ДБ-3А	№18	31	01	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП, 6-й ДБАП	
180231	ДБ-3А	№18	31	02	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180331	ДБ-3А	№18	31	03	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180431	ДБ-3А	№18	31	04	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180531	ДБ-3А	№18	31	05	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП, 6-й ДБАП сбит 13.03.43	
180631	ДБ-3А	№18	31	06	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП, 6-й ДБАП	
180731	ДБ-3А	№18	31	07	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180831	ДБ-3А	№18	31	08	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180931	ДБ-3А	№18	31	09	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181031	ДБ-3А	№18	31	10	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181131	ДБ-3А	№18	31	11	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181331	ДБ-3А	№18	31	13	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП, 6-й ДБАП	
181431	ДБ-3А	№18	31	14	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181531	ДБ-3А	№18	31	15	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181631	ДБ-3А	№18	31	16	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181731	ДБ-3А	№18	31	17	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181931	ДБ-3А	№18	31	19	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
182031	ДБ-3А	№18	31	20	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180232	ДБ-3А	№18	32	02	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180332	ДБ-3А	№18	32	03	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180432	ДБ-3А	№18	32	04	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
180333	ДБ-3А	№18	33	03	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180933	ДБ-3А	№18	33	09	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181133	ДБ-3А	№18	33	11	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181833	ДБ-3А	№18	33	18	1939	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
182033	ДБ-3А	№18	33	20	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180434	ДБ-3А	№18	34	04	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181234	ДБ-3А	№18	34	12	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 15.09.41	
181334	ДБ-3А	№18	34	13	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181434	ДБ-3А	№18	34	13	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181634	ДБ-3А	№18	34	16	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181734	ДБ-3А	№18	34	17	1939	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
181934	ДБ-3А	№18	34	19	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
182034	ДБ-3А	№18	34	20	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180135	ДБ-3А	№18	35	01	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180235	ДБ-3А	№18	35	02	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180335	ДБ-3А	№18	35	03	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 04.11.41	
180435	ДБ-3А	№18	35	04	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181635	ДБ-3А	№18	35	16	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181637	ДБ-3А	№18	37	16	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП	
180338	ДБ-3А	№18	38	03	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180538	ДБ-3Б	№18	38	05	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 03.02.40	
180838	ДБ-3Б	№18	38	08	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 14.02.40	
180539	ДБ-3Б	№18	39	05	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 30.12.42	
181039	ДБ-3Б	№18	39	10	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 19.01.42	
182039	ДБ-3Б	№18	39	20	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП потерян 12.10.42	
180240	ДБ-3Б	№18	40	02	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
180640	ДБ-3Б	№18	40	06	1939	СССР		4-й ДБАП, 51-я ДБАД	
180740	ДБ-3Б	№18	40	07	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП потерян 06.02.41	
181140	ДБ-3Б	№18	40	11	1939	СССР		4-й ДБАП сбит 31.08.41	
180341	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	03	06.39	СССР		НИИ ВВС специспытания 1939, испытания 09.40	
180641	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	06	1939	СССР		потерян 1939-40	
180841	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	08	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 04.43	
181041	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	10	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 06.01.40	
181241	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	12	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181941	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	19	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
182041	ДБ-3Б	№18	41	20	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 15.09.41	
180142	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	01	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180242	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	02	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180342	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	03	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180442	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	04	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180542	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	05	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 07.08.41	
180642	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	06	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 30.08.41	
180742	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	07	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180842	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	08	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
180942	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	09	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 30.08.41	
181042	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	10	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181442	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	14	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 14.09.41	
181542	ДБ-3Б	№18	42	15	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 15.09.41	
180543	ДБ-3Б	№18	43	05	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 15.09.41	
180643	ДБ-3Б	№18	43	06	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181243	ДБ-3Б	№18	43	12	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181443	ДБ-3Б	№18	43	14	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
181943	ДБ-3Б	№18	43	19	1939	СССР		4-й ДБАП сбит 13.01.42	
180244	ДБ-3Б	№18	44	02	1939	СССР	CCCP-X798	ММС	
180644	ДБ-3Б	№18	44	06	1939	СССР		11-й ДБАП	
180844	ДБ-3Б	№18	44	08	1939	СССР	3	11-й ДБАП	
181644	ДБ-3Б	№18	44	16	1939	СССР	3	204-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП	
180545	ДБ-3Б	№18	45	05	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 01.42	
180645	ДБ-3Б	№18	45	06	1939	СССР		11-й ДБАП	
181245	ДБ-3Б	№18	45	12	1939	СССР		290-й ДБАП потерян 19.05.43	
182045	ДБ-3Б	№18	45	20	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП потерян 19.08.41	
180246	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	02	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 10.08.41	
180546	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	05	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП потерян 14.02.40	
180646	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	06	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 02.08.41	
180946	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	09	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП, 201-й ДБАП	
181246	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	12	1939	СССР	4	204-й ДБАП	
181546	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	15	1939	СССР	2	204-й ДБАП	
181646	ДБ-3Б	№18	46	15	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП	
180647	ДБ-3Б	№18	47	06	1939	СССР		УВВС ДВФ	
181447	ДБ-3Б	№18	47	14	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41	
180248	ДБ-3Б	№18	48	02	1939	СССР	6	204-й ДБАП	
180448	ДБ-3Б	№18	48	04	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 29.02.40	
180648	ДБ-3Б	№18	48	06	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 17.10.41	
180249	ДБ-3Б	№18	49	02	1939	СССР	5	204-й ДБАП	
180649	ДБ-3Б	№18	49	06	1939	СССР		96-й ДБАП	
180849	ДБ-3Б	№18	49	08	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 18.08.41	
181149	ДБ-3Б	№18	49	11	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
181749	ДБ-3Б	№18	49	17	1939	СССР	5	7-й ДБАП сбит 11.03.40	
182049	ДБ-3Б	№18	49	20	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП	
180250	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	02	1939	СССР	1	204-й ДБАП сбит 07.41	
180350	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	03	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 03.02.40	
180450	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	04	1939	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 12.11.41	Док
180650	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	06	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 30.06.41	
181050	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	10	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП сбит 12.11.41	
181450	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	14	1939	СССР	9	42-й ДБАП Финляндия VP-12, DB-12	
181750	ДБ-3Б	№18	50	17	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
180351	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	03	1939	СССР		204-й ДБАП	
180451	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	04	1939	СССР	3	204-й ДБАП	
180551	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	05	1939	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 17.10.41	
180851	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	08	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 24.09.41	
181151	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	11	1939	СССР	14	42-й ДБАП сбит 03.02.40	
181451	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	14	01.11.39	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 15.02.40	
181851	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	18	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41	
181951	ДБ-3Б	№18	51	19	1939	СССР	5	204-й ДБАП	
180352	ДБ-3Б	№18	52	03	1939	СССР	8	7-я ДРАЭ сбит 29.02.40	
180553	ДБ-3Б	№18	53	05	1939	СССР	1	204-й ДБАП сбит 30.06.41	
180953	ДБ-3Б	№18	53	09	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
181153	ДБ-3Б	№18	53	11	1939	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 25.10.41	
181553	ДБ-3Б	№18	53	15	1939	СССР	2	204-й ДБАП	
181653	ДБ-3Б	№18	53	16	1939	СССР	3	204-й ДБАП	
180154	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	01	1939	СССР	1	204-й ДБАП	
180254	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	02	1939	СССР	1	204-й ДБАП	
180854	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	08	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 14.09.41	
181054	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	10	1939	СССР		204-й ДБАП сбит 07.41	
181154	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	11	1939	СССР	3	204-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
181654	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	16	1939	СССР		документ	
181854	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	18	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 20.02.40	
181954	ДБ-3Б	№18	54	19	1939	СССР	5	204-й ДБАП, 203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
180255	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	02	1939	СССР		204-й ДБАП	
180455	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	04	1939	СССР	8	204-й ДБАП	
180655	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	06	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41	
180855	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	08	1939	СССР		579-й ДБАП сбит 23.10.41	
181055	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	10	1939	СССР	7	204-й ДБАП	
181255	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	12	1939	СССР		204-й ДБАП сбит 06.41	
181355	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	13	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП уничтожен при отходе 07.41	
182055	ДБ-3Б	№18	55	20	1939	СССР	4	204-й ДБАП	
180156	ДБ-3Б	№18	56	01	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 29.02.40	
180456	ДБ-3Б	№18	56	04	1939	СССР	7	204-й ДБАП, 203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
181056	ДБ-3Б	№18	56	10	1939	СССР	4	204-й ДБАП сбит 30.06.41	
181156	ДБ-3Б	№18	56	11	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
181656	ДБ-3Б	№18	56	16	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
181856	ДБ-3Б	№18	56	18	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 09-10.42	
181357	ДБ-3Б	№18	57	13	1939	СССР		документ	
180559	ДБ-3Б	№18	59	05	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 22.08.41	
180166	ДБ-3Б	№18	66	01	1939	СССР	2	204-й ДБАП

180101	ДБ-3Ф	№18	01	01	02.11.39	СССР		первый	
180501	ДБ-3Ф	№18	01	05	1940	СССР		документ	
181003	ДБ-3Ф	№18	03	10	1940	СССР		документ	
180704	ДБ-3Ф	№18	04	07	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181004	ДБ-3Ф	№18	04	10	1940	СССР		документ	
180105	ДБ-3Ф	№18	05	01	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
180605	ДБ-3Ф	№18	05	06	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180805	ДБ-3Ф	№18	05	08	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП сбит 25.10.41	
180905	ДБ-3Ф	№18	05	09	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181005	ДБ-3Ф	№18	05	10	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180806	ДБ-3Ф	№18	06	08	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181506	ДБ-3Ф	№18	06	15	1940	СССР		сбит	
181707	ДБ-3Ф	№18	07	17	1940	СССР		1-я ВРШШ, 1-й ДРАП потерян 15.09.41	
181208	ДБ-3Ф	№18	08	12	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 15.07.41	
181308	ДБ-3Ф	№18	08	13	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 15.07.41	
180211	ДБ-3Ф	№18	11	02	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
180711	ДБ-3Ф	№18	11	07	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП сбит 18.10.41	
180412	ДБ-3Ф	№18	12	04	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180512	ДБ-3Ф	№18	12	05	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181012	ДБ-3Ф	№18	12	10	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180513	ДБ-3Ф	№18	13	05	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
181013	ДБ-3Ф	№18	13	10	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181213	ДБ-3Ф	№18	13	12	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181413	ДБ-3Ф	№18	13	14	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ, 10-й ГвНБАП потерян 20.12.42	
181513	ДБ-3Ф	№18	13	15	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181713	ДБ-3Ф	№18	13	17	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180214	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	02	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180314	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	03	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180414	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	04	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
180514	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	05	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180614	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	06	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП сбит 24.10.41	
180714	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	07	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП потерян 28.06.41	
180814	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	08	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180914	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	09	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181114	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	11	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181214	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	12	05.05.40	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП потерян 15.02.42	
181314	ДБ-3Ф	№18	14	13	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП сбит 25.10.41	
180615	ДБ-3Ф	№18	15	06	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180216	ДБ-3Ф	№18	16	02	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180316	ДБ-3Ф	№18	16	03	1940	СССР		83-й БАП сбит 1941	
180416	ДБ-3Ф	№18	16	04	07.40	СССР		81-й ДБАП потерян 03.06.42, МВ-2, МВ-3	
181016	ДБ-3Ф	№18	16	10	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 15.07.41	
181716	ДБ-3Ф	№18	16	17	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП сбит 31.10.41	
181916	ДБ-3Ф	№18	16	19	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
180317	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	03	1940	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 22.10.41	
180517	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	05	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
180817	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	08	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
181017	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	10	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП сбит 13.05.42	
181217	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	12	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181317	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	13	1940	СССР		81-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
181617	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	16	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП сбит 13.05.42	
181817	ДБ-3Ф	№18	17	18	1940	СССР	420	42-й ДБАП	
180118	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	01	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
180518	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	05	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 200-й ДБАП	
180618	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	06	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП сбит 25.10.41	
180718	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	07	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180818	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	08	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
180918	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	09	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 2-я ИВШШ	
181218	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	12	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП	
181418	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	14	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
181618	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	16	1940	СССР		83-й ДБАП	
181918	ДБ-3Ф	№18	18	19	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
180119	ДБ-3Ф	№18	19	01	06.40	СССР		81-й ДБАП сбит 17.10.41	
180419	ДБ-3Ф	№18	19	04	06.40	СССР		83-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП сбит 25.10.41	
181019	ДБ-3Ф	№18	19	10	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180320	ДБ-3Ф	№18	20	03	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП сбит 02.05.42	
180620	ДБ-3Ф	№18	20	06	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180720	ДБ-3Ф	№18	20	07	1940	СССР		83-й БАП сбит 05.12.41	
180820	ДБ-3Ф	№18	20	08	1940	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 17.10.41	
181220	ДБ-3Ф	№18	20	12	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 12.07.41	
180321	ДБ-3Ф	№18	21	03	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
180821	ДБ-3Ф	№18	21	08	1940	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 22.10.41	
181821	ДБ-3Ф	№18	21	18	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП уничтожен на земле 20.05.42	
180322	ДБ-3Ф	№18	22	03	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181122	ДБ-3Ф	№18	22	11	1940	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 16.11.41	
181024	ДБ-3Ф	№18	24	10	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ, 2-я ИВШШ	
180125	ДБ-3Ф	№18	25	01	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
180225	ДБ-3Ф	№18	25	02	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
180625	ДБ-3Ф	№18	25	06	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180526	ДБ-3Ф	№18	26	05	1940	СССР		98-й ДБАП сбит 25.01.42	
180926	ДБ-3Ф	№18	26	09	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180127	ДБ-3Ф	№18	27	01	1940	СССР		запись	
180227	ДБ-3Ф	№18	27	02	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180627	ДБ-3Ф	№18	27	06	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180827	ДБ-3Ф	№18	27	08	1940	СССР		749-й АПДД	
180328	ДБ-3Ф	№18	28	03	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180628	ДБ-3Ф	№18	28	06	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 200-й ДБАП сбит 15.07.41	
181129	ДБ-3Ф	№18	29	11	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181229	ДБ-3Ф	№18	29	12	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181329	ДБ-3Ф	№18	29	13	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
180630	ДБ-3Ф	№18	30	06	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41 головной на 1940	
181130	ДБ-3Ф	№18	30	11	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181230	ДБ-3Ф	№18	30	12	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181330	ДБ-3Ф	№18	30	13	1940	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 09-10.42	
181630	ДБ-3Ф	№18	30	16	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
180131	ДБ-3Ф	№18	31	01	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ	
181031	ДБ-3Ф	№18	31	10	1940	СССР		приказ 1943	
180132	ДБ-3Ф	№18	32	01	1940	СССР		818-й ДБАП, МАГ ВВС ЮЗФ, 10-й ГвНБАП	
181833	ДБ-3Ф	№18	33	18	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
182033	ДБ-3Ф	№18	33	20	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 24.09.41	
180134	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	01	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 11.10.41	
180234	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	02	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП	
180434	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	04	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 16.07.41	
180534	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	05	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
181134	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	11	1940	СССР		1-я ВШШ потерян 15.09.41	
181534	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	15	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 17.11.41	
181634	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	16	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 17.10.41	
181734	ДБ-3Ф	№18	34	17	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 01.07.41	
180835	ДБ-3Ф	№18	35	08	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 23.10.41	
180336	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	03	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 26.06.41	
180436	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	04	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 29.06.41	
180536	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	05	1940	СССР		98-й ДБАП сбит по ошибке 30.08.41	
180636	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	06	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП потерян 15.07.41	
180736	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	07	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 27.12.41	
180936	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	09	27.01.41	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181036	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	10	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
181136	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	11	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 01.07.41	
181236	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	12	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
181436	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	14	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181736	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	17	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП	
181836	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	18	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 22.09.41	
182036	ДБ-3Ф	№18	36	20	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 02.07.41	
180137	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	01	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 14.07.41, ГИ 10.40	
180437	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	04	14.01.41	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 203-й ДБАП, 42-й ДБАП	
181137	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	11	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41	
181337	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	13	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 30.10.41	
181437	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	14	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит по ошибке 01.07.41	
181537	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	15	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
181637	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	16	1939	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 53-й ДБАП сбит 04.11.41	
181737	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	17	1939	СССР		200-й ДБАП	
181837	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	18	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 200-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181937	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	19	1939	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 200-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
182037	ДБ-3Ф	№18	37	20	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 18.07.41	
180138	ДБ-3Ф	№18	38	01	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180638	ДБ-3Ф	№18	38	06	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 23.11.41	
181038	ДБ-3Ф	№18	38	10	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
181438	ДБ-3Ф	№18	38	14	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180739	ДБ-3Ф	№18	39	07	25.12.40	СССР		1-я ИВШШ сбит 	
181039	ДБ-3Ф	№18	39	10	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
180640	ДБ-3Ф	№18	40	06	1941	СССР		РВШШ	
182040	ДБ-3Ф	№18	40	20	1941	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180541	ДБ-3Ф	№18	41	05	1941	СССР		сбит 1942-43	
180641	ДБ-3Ф	№18	41	06	1941	СССР		сбит 1941	
181241	ДБ-3Ф	№18	41	12	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41	
181441	ДБ-3Ф	№18	41	14	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 07.07.41	
181741	ДБ-3Ф	№18	41	17	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
180442	ДБ-3Ф	№18	42	04	1941	СССР		5-й ГвАПДД сбит 13.08.42	
180642	ДБ-3Ф	№18	42	06	1941	СССР		229-й ТБАП сбит 10.07.41	
180742	ДБ-3Ф	№18	42	07	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП уничтожен на земле 27.07.41	
181242	ДБ-3Ф	№18	42	12	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
180143	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	01	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
180243	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	02	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 06.08.41	
180743	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	07	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 03.10.41	
180843	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	08	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 14.07.41	
180943	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	09	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 07.41	
181043	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	10	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181143	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	11	1941	СССР		авария 09.01.41	
181343	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	13	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181443	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	14	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 01.07.41	
181543	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	15	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП	
181643	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	16	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
181743	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	17	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП потерян 26.06.41	
181843	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	18	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 05.07.41	
181943	ДБ-3Ф	№18	43	19	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 29.06.41	
180144	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	01	1941	СССР	5	7-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180244	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	02	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180344	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	03	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 05.07.41	
180444	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	04	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП уничтожен при отходе 24.06.41	
180544	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	05	1941	СССР		авария 27.03.41	
180644	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	06	1941	СССР	10	200-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180844	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	08	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
180944	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	09	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП уничтожен при отходе 02.07.41	
181044	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	10	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
181144	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	11	1941	СССР		потерян 03.41	
181344	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	13	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит И-16 по ошибке 27.06.41	
181644	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	16	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181744	ДБ-3Ф	№18	44	17	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 22.07.41	
180445	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	04	1941	СССР		5-й ГвАПДД	
181045	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	10	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 05.07.41	
181545	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	15	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181645	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	16	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181745	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	17	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181845	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	18	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181945	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	19	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
182045	ДБ-3Ф	№18	45	20	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
180146	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	01	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180246	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	02	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит МиГ-3 по ошибке 13.07.41	
180446	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	04	1941	СССР		сбит 31.08.41	
180646	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	06	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180846	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	08	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП уничтожен при отходе 02.07.41	
180946	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	09	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 200-й ДБАП потерян 15.08.41	
181046	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	10	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 23.06.41	
181246	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	12	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 09.09.41	
181546	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	15	1941	СССР			
181646	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	16	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 05.12.41	
181846	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	18	1941	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
181946	ДБ-3Ф	№18	46	19	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 24.06.41	
180248	ДБ-3Ф	№18	48	02	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП уничтожен на земле 03.02.42	
180748	ДБ-3Ф	№18	48	07	1941	СССР	72	212-й ДБАП	
180848	ДБ-3Ф	№18	48	08	1941	СССР	30	212-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181748	ДБ-3Ф	№18	48	17	1941	СССР		212-й ДБАП сбит 17.12.41	
181948	ДБ-3Ф	№18	48	19	05.41	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180249	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	02	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 20.01.42	
180449	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	04	05.41	СССР		сбит 10.41	
180649	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	06	05.41	СССР		207-й ДБАП	
180849	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	08	05.41	СССР			
180949	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	09	05.41	СССР		229-й ТБАП	
181649	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	16	05.41	СССР		212-й ДБАП	
182049	ДБ-3Ф	№18	49	20	05.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
180150	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	01	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
180250	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	02	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180350	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	03	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180450	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	04	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 23.06.41	Док
180550	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	05	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 05.07.41	
180650	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	06	05.41	СССР		200-й ДБАП	
180750	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	07	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180950	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	09	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 30.06.41	
181050	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	10	05.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
181850	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	18	05.41	СССР		81-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
182050	ДБ-3Ф	№18	50	20	05.41	СССР		документ	
180351	ДБ-3Ф	№18	51	03	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП	
180451	ДБ-3Ф	№18	51	04	05.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
181351	ДБ-3Ф	№18	51	13	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181551	ДБ-3Ф	№18	51	15	05.41	СССР		229-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 26.09.41	
181751	ДБ-3Ф	№18	51	17	05.41	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181951	ДБ-3Ф	№18	51	19	05.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
180852	ДБ-3Ф	№18	52	08	05.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП, 55-й ДБАП	
180952	ДБ-3Ф	№18	52	09	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181452	ДБ-3Ф	№18	52	14	05.41	СССР		81-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
181952	ДБ-3Ф	№18	52	19	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 27.06.41	
182052	ДБ-3Ф	№18	52	20	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
180753	ДБ-3Ф	№18	53	07	05.41	СССР	32	4-й АПДД, 73-й АПДД	
180953	ДБ-3Ф	№18	53	09	05.41	СССР	28	212-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181053	ДБ-3Ф	№18	53	10	05.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 17.01.42	
181853	ДБ-3Ф	№18	53	18	05.41	СССР		83-й БАП сбит 1941	
180354	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	03	05.41	СССР		212-й ДБАП сбит 03.07.41	
180454	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	04	05.41	СССР		212-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП	
180954	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	09	05.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
181154	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	11	05.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП, 816-й ДБАП потерян 12.08.42	
181854	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	18	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
181954	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	19	23.05.41	СССР		219-й ДБАП	
182154	ДБ-3Ф	№18	54	21	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
180355	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	03	1941	СССР		сбит по ошибке 31.08.41	
180755	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	07	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 29.10.41	
180655	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	06	10.05.41	СССР		229-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 1941	
181055	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	10	1941	СССР		229-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП потерян 05.12.41	
181455	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	14	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 26.07.41	
181755	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	17	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 02.07.41	
182055	ДБ-3Ф	№18	55	20	26.05.41	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП потерян 20.08.41	
180556	ДБ-3Ф	№18	56	05	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
181156	ДБ-3Ф	№18	56	11	1941	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
181656	ДБ-3Ф	№18	56	16	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 05.07.41	
181856	ДБ-3Ф	№18	56	18	1941	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 09-10.42	
182056	ДБ-3Ф	№18	56	20	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 15.11.41	
180157	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	01	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180257	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	02	29.05.41	СССР		2-я ИВШШ сбит 13.10.41	
180357	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	03	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП потерян 22.11.41	
181357	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	13	1941	СССР		документ	
181457	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	14	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 31.08.41	
181557	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	15	1941	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
181757	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	17	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
181857	ДБ-3Ф	№18	57	18	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП уничтожен при отходе 02.07.41	
180358	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	03	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 22.08.41	
180458	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	04	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 05.07.41	
180658	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	06	1941	СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 200-й ДБАП сбит 15.07.41	
181558	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	15	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП уничтожен при отходе 02.07.41	
181658	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	16	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП	
181758	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	17	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 13.07.41	
181858	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	18	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 26.07.41	
181958	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	19	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
182058	ДБ-3Ф	№18	58	20	1941	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180359	ДБ-3Ф	№18	59	03	1941	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 25.06.41	
180559	ДБ-3Ф	№18	59	05	25.05.41	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
180659	ДБ-3Ф	№18	59	06	1941	СССР		завод №126 эталон	
181059	ДБ-3Ф	№18	59	10	1941	СССР		212-й ДБАП сбит 07.41	
181359	ДБ-3Ф	№18	59	13	1941	СССР		212-й ДБАП сбит 26.08.41	
182059	ДБ-3Ф	№18	59	20	1941	СССР		документ	
180160	ДБ-3Ф	№18	60	01	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП	
180360	ДБ-3Ф	№18	60	03	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП	
180860	ДБ-3Ф	№18	60	08	1941	СССР		212-й ДБАП сбит 28.12.41	
181961	ДБ-3Ф	№18	61	19	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

3039001	ДБ-3	№39	нет	001	31.03.36	СССР		первый	
3039002	ДБ-3	№39	нет	002	1937	СССР		испытания 07-10.37 ОКБ 39 эталон	
3039003	ДБ-3	№39	нет	003	10.36	СССР			
3039005	ДБ-3	№39	нет	005	1937	СССР	СССР-И490	НИИ ВВС испытания 12.37, НКАП М-86	
3039008	ДБ-3	№39	нет	008	1937	СССР		испытания 1937 рекорд скорости	
3039009	ДБ-3	№39	нет	009	1937	СССР		05.38 красный окрас "Москва"	
3039012	ДБ-3	№39	нет	012	1937	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.37, в\ч 3622	
3039014	ДБ-3	№39	нет	014	1937	СССР		48-й ДБАП потерян 15.07.38	
3039017	ДБ-3	№39	нет	017	09.37	СССР		испытания 09-11.37 РСБМ	
3039026	ДБ-3	№39	нет	026	1937	СССР		РСБМ	
3039029	ДБ-3	№39	нет	029	1937	СССР		документ	
3039030	ДБ-3	№39	нет	030	1937	СССР		образец для 1938	
3039041	ДБ-3	№39	нет	041	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
3039042	ДБ-3	№39	нет	042	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
3039045	ДБ-3	№39	нет	045	1938	СССР	СССР-Н226	Полярная авиация	
3039046	ДБ-3	№39	нет	046	1938	СССР	СССР-Н225	Полярная авиация	
3039041	ДБ-3	№39	нет	041	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
3039047	ДБ-3	№39	нет	047	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
3039048	ДБ-3	№39	нет	048	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
3039054	ДБ-3	№39	нет	054	1938	СССР		документ	
3039055	ДБ-3	№39	нет	055	1938	СССР		доработка	
3039088	ДБ-3	№39	нет	088	1938	СССР		документ	
3039089	ДБ-3	№39	нет	089	06.38	СССР		М-87	
3039129	ДБ-3	№39	нет	129	1938	СССР		доработка	

390518	ДБ-3	№39	05	18	1938	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 29.10.41	
390602	ДБ-3	№39	06	02	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.38	
390701	ДБ-3	№39	07	01	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390702	ДБ-3	№39	07	02	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390705	ДБ-3	№39	07	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390706	ДБ-3	№39	07	06	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390707	ДБ-3	№39	07	07	22.04.38	СССР		документ	
390709	ДБ-3	№39	07	09	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390710	ДБ-3	№39	07	10	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390712	ДБ-3	№39	07	12	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390713	ДБ-3	№39	07	13	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390714	ДБ-3	№39	07	14	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390717	ДБ-3	№39	07	17	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390718	ДБ-3	№39	07	18	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390719	ДБ-3	№39	07	19	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 01.42	
390803	ДБ-3	№39	08	03	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390805	ДБ-3	№39	08	05	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390806	ДБ-3	№39	08	06	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390810	ДБ-3	№39	08	10	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390811	ДБ-3	№39	08	11	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390812	ДБ-3	№39	08	12	1938	СССР		139-й ДБАП	
390814	ДБ-3	№39	08	14	1938	СССР		М-88 потерян 16.07.39	
390815	ДБ-3	№39	08	15	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 1939-40	
390817	ДБ-3	№39	08	17	1938	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 28.07.41	
390818	ДБ-3	№39	08	18	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 01.42	
390819	ДБ-3	№39	08	19	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390820	ДБ-3	№39	08	20	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 17.02.40	
390905	ДБ-3А	№39	09	05	03.38	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07-10.38	
390906	ДБ-3А	№39	09	06	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390907	ДБ-3А	№39	09	07	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 1939-40	
390910	ДБ-3А	№39	09	10	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 21.12.39	
390911	ДБ-3А	№39	09	11	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
390912	ДБ-3А	№39	09	12	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 1939-40	
390915	ДБ-3А	№39	09	15	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 1939-40	
390918	ДБ-3А	№39	09	18	1938	СССР	11	1-й МТАП КБФ  сбит 1941	
391102	ДБ-3А	№39	11	02	1938	СССР	9	1-й МТАП КБФ потерян 16.08.41 машина №130?	
391103	ДБ-3А	№39	11	03	1938	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ потерян 01.03.40	
391105	ДБ-3А	№39	11	05	1938	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1939  тормозные колеса из электрона	
391113	ДБ-3А	№39	11	13	1938	СССР	7	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 09.08.41	
391114	ДБ-3А	№39	11	14	1938	СССР	6	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 05.09.41	
391115	ДБ-3А	№39	11	15	1938	СССР	5	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 01.09.41	
391119	ДБ-3А	№39	11	19	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391120	ДБ-3А	№39	11	20	1938	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
391201	ДБ-3А	№39	12	01	1938	СССР	8	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 17.09.41	
391203	ДБ-3А	№39	12	03	1938	СССР	8	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 1941	
391206	ДБ-3А	№39	12	06	1938	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 17.09.41	
391212	ДБ-3А	№39	12	12	1938	СССР	2	1-й МТАП КБФ потерян 16.08.41	
391217	ДБ-3А	№39	12	17	1938	СССР	4	1-й МТАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 06.09.41	
391311	ДБ-3Т	№39	13	11	09.38	СССР		139-й АП, 22-й АП потерян 1940-41 ИАЗ бн 12	
391401	ДБ-3А	№39	14	01	1938	СССР	7	1-й МТАП КБФ потерян 24.08.41	
391403	ДБ-3А	№39	14	03	1938	СССР		53-й ДБАП	
391408	ДБ-3А	№39	14	08	1938	СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
391409	ДБ-3А	№39	14	09	1938	СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
391410	ДБ-3А	№39	14	10	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 20.01.40	
391412	ДБ-3А	№39	14	12	1938	СССР		документ	
391413	ДБ-3А	№39	14	13	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП авария 25.12.39 	
391414	ДБ-3А	№39	14	14	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391415	ДБ-3А	№39	14	15	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 1939-40	
391416	ДБ-3А	№39	14	16	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391418	ДБ-3А	№39	14	18	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391501	ДБ-3А	№39	15	01	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391502	ДБ-3А	№39	15	02	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП потерян 09.01.40	
391505	ДБ-3А	№39	15	05	1938	СССР	8	5-й ОСАП, 5-й ОСБАП потерян 14.01.40 Финляндия	
391507	ДБ-3А	№39	15	07	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391508	ДБ-3А	№39	15	08	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП потерян 09.01.40	
391509	ДБ-3А	№39	15	09	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 26.12.39	
391510	ДБ-3А	№39	15	10	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391511	ДБ-3А	№39	15	11	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391512	ДБ-3А	№39	15	12	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391513	ДБ-3А	№39	15	13	1938	СССР	СССР-И499	НКАП ЛИИ	
391519	ДБ-3А	№39	15	19	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 1939-40	
391520	ДБ-3А	№39	15	20	1938	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391602	ДБ-3А	№39	16	02	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391603	ДБ-3А	№39	16	03	1939	СССР		1-я ЭДБ	
391605	ДБ-3А	№39	16	05	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391606	ЦКБ-54	№39	16	06	1939	СССР		госиспытания 01-09.39	
391607	ЦКБ-54	№39	16	07	1939	СССР		госиспытания 01-09.39	
391609	ДБ-3А	№39	16	09	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391610	ДБ-3А	№39	16	10	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 31.12.39	
391611	ДБ-3А	№39	16	11	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 29.12.39	
391615	ДБ-3А	№39	16	15	1939	СССР		1-я ЭДБ потерян 21.02.40	
391617	ДБ-3А	№39	16	17	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391618	ДБ-3А	№39	16	18	1939	СССР	3	21-й ДБАП 02.02.40	
391619	ДБ-3А	№39	16	19	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 1939-40	
391620	ДБ-3А	№39	16	20	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 29.12.39	
391701	ДБ-3А	№39	17	01	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 02.12.41	
391703	ДБ-3А	№39	17	03	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391705	ДБ-3А	№39	17	05	1939	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП потерян 03.10.41	
391706	ДБ-3А	№39	17	06	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391708	ДБ-3А	№39	17	08	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 06.11.41	
391709	ДБ-3А	№39	17	09	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391710	ДБ-3А	№39	17	10	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391711	ДБ-3А	№39	17	11	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 25.12.39	
391712	ДБ-3А	№39	17	12	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 02.02.40	
391717	ДБ-3А	№39	17	17	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 29.12.39	
391719	ДБ-3А	№39	17	19	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391802	ДБ-3А	№39	18	02	1939	СССР	9	5-й ОСАП потерян 30.11.39	
391803	ДБ-3А	№39	18	03	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП столкновение в воздухе с 392306 21.12.39	
391809	ДБ-3А	№39	18	09	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 07.01.40	
391811	ДБ-3А	№39	18	11	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391815	ДБ-3А	№39	18	15	1939	СССР		1-й ЕДБ ВВС14-й Армии потерян 21.02.40	
391818	ДБ-3А	№39	18	18	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
391820	ДБ-3А	№39	18	20	1939	СССР		5-й ОСБАП потерян 30.11.39	
392003	ДБ-3А	№39	20	03	13.08.39	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
392006	ДБ-3А	№39	20	06	1939	СССР		4-й МТАП ТОФ потерян 18.07.41	
392011	ДБ-3А	№39	20	11	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 01.42	
392014	ДБ-3Б	№39	20	14	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП	
392020	ДБ-3А	№39	20	20	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392101	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	01	06.39	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392102	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	02	06.39	СССР	5	204-й ДБАП сбит 30.06.41	
392104	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	04	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392106	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	06	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП потерян 30.11.39	
392107	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	07	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
392108	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	08	06.39	СССР	6	204-й ДБАП сбит 30.06.41	
392111	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	11	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП потерян 30.11.39	
392114	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	14	1939	СССР		5-й ОСАП потерян 30.11.39	
392117	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	17	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392118	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	18	1939	СССР		ремонт 11.39-03.40	
392119	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	19	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 12.01.40	
392120	ДБ-3Б	№39	21	20	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 09.01.40	
392210	ДБ-3Б	№39	22	10	1939	СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
392211	ДБ-3Б	№39	22	11	1939	СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
392301	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	01	1939	СССР	6	204-й ДБАП, 203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
392302	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	02	1939	СССР	3	53-й ДБАП потерян 29.01.40	
392303	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	03	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 29.01.40	
392304	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	04	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392306	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	06	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП столкновение в воздухе с 391803 21.12.39	
392307	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	07	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392312	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	12	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 25.12.39	
392313	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	13	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 12.01.40	
392314	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	14	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 12.01.40	
392315	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	15	1939	СССР	10	204-й ДБАП	
392316	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	16	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 29.01.40	
392318	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	18	1939	СССР	1	204-й ДБАП	
392320	ДБ-3Б	№39	23	20	1939	СССР	15	53-й ДБАП Финляндия VP-101, VP-11 потерян 30.06.41	
392412	ДБ-3Б	№39	24	12	1939	СССР		НИИПАБ пикирующий	
392417	ДБ-3Б	№39	24	17	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 20.02.40	
392419	ДБ-3Б	№39	24	19	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 1939-40	
392501	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	01	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
392503	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	03	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП поврежден 25.12.39	
392504	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	04	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392505	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	05	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392506	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	06	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 17.02.40	
392510	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	10	1939	СССР	3	204-й ДБАП	
392511	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	11	1939	СССР	4	204-й ДБАП, 7-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
392512	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	12	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392515	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	15	1939	СССР	12	53-й ДБАП потерян 29.01.40 Финляндия VP-12	
392516	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	16	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП потерян 26.12.40	
392520	ДБ-3Б	№39	25	20	1939	СССР	9	53-й ДБАП потерян 29.01.40	
392601	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	01	1939	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 15.01.40	
392602	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	02	1939	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 06.09.41	
392608	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	08	1939	СССР	1	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 1941	
392609	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	09	1939	СССР	1	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 1941	
392610	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	10	1939	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
392611	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	11	1939	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 04.02.40	
392612	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	12	1939	СССР		10-я АБР потерян 04.03.40	
392614	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	14	1939	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ  уничтожен на земле 06.09.41	
392615	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	15	1939	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 17.09.41	
392620	ДБ-3Б	№39	26	20	1939	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ  уничтожен на земле 06.09.41	
392702	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	02	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 02.02.40	
392703	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	03	1939	СССР		6-й ДБАП	
392705	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	05	1939	СССР		85-й АПОН потерян 21.02.40	
392706	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	06	1939	СССР	10	204-й ДБАП сбит 06.41	
392710	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	10	1939	СССР		6-й ТБАП потерян 14.02.40	
392712	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	12	1939	СССР	2	204-й ДБАП	
392713	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	13	1939	СССР		85-й АПОН потерян 25.01.40	
392716	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	16	1939	СССР		85-й АПОН сбит 30.01.40	
392717	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	17	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
392718	ДБ-3Б	№39	27	18	1939	СССР		21-й ДБАП сбит 01.42	
392802	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	02	1939	СССР	2	204-й ДБАП	
392806	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	06	1939	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ потерян 14.07.42	
392808	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	08		СССР	9	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 1941	
392813	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	13		СССР	7	1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 1941	
392814	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	14		СССР	2	1-й МТАП КБФ  уничтожен на земле 06.09.41	
392816	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	16		СССР	1	1-й МТАП КБФ уничтожен на земле 06.09.41	
392817	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	17	1940	СССР	N1	рекордный	
392819	ДБ-3Б	№39	28	19	1940	СССР	N2	рекордный

390101	ДБ-3Ф	№39	01	01	1940	СССР		потерян 31.01.40	
390102	ДБ-3Ф	№39	01	02	1940	СССР		документ	
390103	ДБ-3Ф	№39	01	03	1940	СССР		документ	
390104	ДБ-3Ф	№39	01	04	1940	СССР		документ	
390105	ДБ-3Ф	№39	01	05	1940	СССР		документ	
390204	ДБ-3Ф	№39	02	04	05.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.40 МВ-3, 53-й ДБАП	
390205	ДБ-3Ф	№39	02	05	1940	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 28.10.41	
390208	ДБ-3Ф	№39	02	08	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
390301	ДБ-3Ф	№39	03	01	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 20.12.42	
390306	ДБ-3Ф	№39	03	06	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ потерян 01.01.42	
390410	ДБ-3Ф	№39	04	10	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ потерян 1942	
390503	ДБ-3Ф	№39	05	03	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА ремонт	
390505	ДБ-3Ф	№39	05	05	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
390604	ДБ-3Ф	№39	06	04	04.40	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ потерян 07.05.42	
390609	ДБ-3Ф	№39	06	09	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА ремонт	
390612	ДБ-3Ф	№39	06	12	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.40 пикирующий	
390701	ДБ-3Ф	№39	07	01	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 12.03.42	
390703	ДБ-3Ф	№39	07	03	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 26.09.42	
390715	ДБ-3Ф	№39	07	15	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
390717	ДБ-3Ф	№39	07	17	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
390719	ДБ-3Ф	№39	07	19	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 22.08.41	
390801	ДБ-3Ф	№39	08	01	1940	СССР		хв. Убир колесо эталон на втор пол 1940	
390808	ДБ-3Ф	№39	08	08	1940	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
390810	ДБ-3Ф	№39	08	10	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 24.08.42	
390816	ДБ-3Ф	№39	08	16	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 18.09.42	
390817	ДБ-3Ф	№39	08	17	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
390901	ДБ-3Ф	№39	09	01	1940	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 18.07.41	
390903	ДБ-3Ф	№39	09	03	1940	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 18.07.41	
390910	ДБ-3Ф	№39	09	10	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 24.08.42	
391001	ДБ-3Ф	№39	10	01	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 14.09.42	
391008	ДБ-3Ф	№39	10	08	15.11.40	СССР		2-я ИВШШ сбит 	
391012	ДБ-3Ф	№39	10	12	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391017	ДБ-3Ф	№39	10	17	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391018	ДБ-3Ф	№39	10	18	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 29-м ИАП по ошибке 13.07.41	
391020	ДБ-3Ф	№39	10	20	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 03.10.41	
391102	ДБ-3Ф	№39	11	02	1940	СССР	10	1-й МТАП КБФ	
391103	ДБ-3Ф	№39	11	03	1940	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 18.07.41	
391107	ДБ-3Ф	№39	11	07	1940	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ сбит 14.07.41	
391108	ДБ-3Ф	№39	11	08	1940	СССР	8	1-й МТАП КБФ потерян 01.12.41	
391117	ДБ-3Ф	№39	11	17	1940	СССР		5-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 29.04.42	
391203	ДБ-3Ф	№39	12	03	1940	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 09.11.41	
391207	ДБ-3Ф	№39	12	07	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
391208	ДБ-3Ф	№39	12	08	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП 	
391209	ДБ-3Ф	№39	12	09	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
391218	ДБ-3Ф	№39	12	18	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП	
391220	ДБ-3Ф	№39	12	20	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП 	
391304	ДБ-3Ф	№39	13	04	1940	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 19.08.41	
391308	ДБ-3Ф	№39	13	08	1940	СССР		200-й ДБАП	
391314	ДБ-3Ф	№39	13	14	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391316	ДБ-3Ф	№39	13	16	1940	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391402	ДБ-3Ф	№39	14	02	1940	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
391403	ДБ-3Ф	№39	14	03		СССР		200-й ДБАП	
391407	ДБ-3Ф	№39	14	07		СССР		52-я АД потерян 30.08.41	
391412	ДБ-3Ф	№39	14	12		СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391415	ДБ-3Ф	№39	14	15		СССР		сбит	
391417	ДБ-3Ф	№39	14	17		СССР		52-я АД потерян 30.08.41	
391501	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	01		СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391502	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	02		СССР		200-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП сбит 22.07.41	
391504	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	04		СССР		27-я ЗАБ, 2-я ИВШШ	
391505	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	05		СССР		53-й ДБАП	
391507	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	07		СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 53-й ДБАП потерян 22.07.41	
391508	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	08		СССР		сбит	
391511	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	11		СССР		53-й ДБАП	
391512	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	12		СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 13.07.41	
391513	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	13		СССР		200-й ДБАП сбит 13.07.41	
391518	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	18		СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 20.07.43	
391519	ДБ-3Ф	№39	15	19		СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391602	ДБ-3Ф	№39	16	02		СССР		2-я ИВШШ, 53-й ДБАП	
391604	ДБ-3Ф	№39	16	04	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП потерячн 20.08.41 испытания 03.41	
391606	ДБ-3Ф	№39	16	06	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП	
391615	ДБ-3Ф	№39	16	15	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 02.10.41	
391620	ДБ-3Ф	№39	16	20	1941	СССР		6-й ДБАП сбит 19.12.42	
391701	ДБ-3Ф	№39	17	01	1941	СССР			
391705	ДБ-3Ф	№39	17	05	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 03.10.41	
391708	ДБ-3Ф	№39	17	08	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 06.11.41	
391709	ДБ-3Ф	№39	17	09	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 21.10.41	
391713	ДБ-3Ф	№39	17	13	1941	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
391716	ДБ-3Ф	№39	17	16	1941	СССР		203-й ДБАП, 53-й ДБАП, 452-й ДБАП сбит 31.10.41	
391801	ДБ-3Ф	№39	18	01	1941	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391804	ДБ-3Ф	№39	18	04	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 05.12.41	
391812	ДБ-3Ф	№39	18	12	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП сбит 13.10.41	
391815	ДБ-3Ф	№39	18	15	1941	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
391820	ДБ-3Ф	№39	18	20	1941	СССР		документ см. ДБ-3Ф зав. номер 6026	
391904	ДБ-3Ф	№39	19	04	1941	СССР	1	7-й ДБАП потерян 20.01.42	
392014	ДБ-3Ф	№39	20	14	1941	СССР		2-я ИВШШ	
392115	ДБ-3Ф	№39	21	15	1941	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	

5003901	Ил-4	№39	00	01	1943	СССР		головной	
5003902	Ил-4	№39	00	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5003903	Ил-4	№39	00	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5003904	Ил-4	№39	00	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5013901	Ил-4	№39	01	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5013902	Ил-4	№39	01	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5013903	Ил-4	№39	01	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5013904	Ил-4	№39	01	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5013905	Ил-4	№39	01	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5013906	Ил-4	№39	01	06	1943	СССР		документ	
5013907	Ил-4	№39	01	07	1943	СССР		документ	
5013908	Ил-4	№39	01	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5013910	Ил-4	№39	01	10	1943	СССР		документ	
5013912	Ил-4	№39	01	12	1943	СССР		документ	
5013914	Ил-4	№39	01	14	1943	СССР		документ	
5013915	Ил-4	№39	01	15	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5023901	Ил-4	№39	02	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5023903	Ил-4	№39	02	03	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5023904	Ил-4	№39	02	04	1943	СССР	39	16-й ГвАПДД сбит 20.10.43	
5023908	Ил-4	№39	02	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5023910	Ил-4	№39	02	10	1943	СССР		документ	
5023912	Ил-4	№39	02	12	1943	СССР		документ	
5023913	Ил-4	№39	02	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5023914	Ил-4	№39	02	14	1943	СССР		документ	
5023915	Ил-4	№39	02	15	1943	СССР		документ	
5023916	Ил-4	№39	02	16	1943	СССР		документ	
5023917	Ил-4	№39	02	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5023918	Ил-4	№39	02	18	1943	СССР		документ	
5023920	Ил-4	№39	02	20	1943	СССР		документ	
5033901	Ил-4	№39	03	01	04.43	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
5033903	Ил-4	№39	03	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5033904	Ил-4	№39	03	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5033905	Ил-4	№39	03	05	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5033906	Ил-4	№39	03	06	1943	СССР		документ	
5033907	Ил-4	№39	03	07	1943	СССР		документ	
5033908	Ил-4	№39	03	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5033909	Ил-4	№39	03	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5033910	Ил-4	№39	03	10	1943	СССР		документ	
5033911	Ил-4	№39	03	11	1943	СССР		документ	
5033913	Ил-4	№39	03	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5033914	Ил-4	№39	03	14	1943	СССР		документ	
5033915	Ил-4	№39	03	15	1943	СССР		документ	
5033916	Ил-4	№39	03	16	1943	СССР		документ	
5033917	Ил-4	№39	03	17	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
5033919	Ил-4	№39	03	19	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
5033920	Ил-4	№39	03	20	1943	СССР		документ	
5043901	Ил-4	№39	04	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5043902	Ил-4	№39	04	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5043904	Ил-4	№39	04	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5043905	Ил-4	№39	04	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5043906	Ил-4	№39	04	06	1943	СССР		документ	
5043907	Ил-4	№39	04	07	1943	СССР		документ	
5043908	Ил-4	№39	04	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5043909	Ил-4	№39	04	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5043910	Ил-4	№39	04	10	1943	СССР		документ	
5043911	Ил-4	№39	04	11	1943	СССР		документ	
5043913	Ил-4	№39	04	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5043916	Ил-4	№39	04	16	1943	СССР		документ	
5043917	Ил-4	№39	04	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5043920	Ил-4	№39	04	20	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.43	
5053903	Ил-4	№39	05	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5053905	Ил-4	№39	05	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5053909	Ил-4	№39	05	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5053916	Ил-4	№39	05	16	1943	СССР		документ	
5053918	Ил-4	№39	05	18	1943	СССР		документ	
5053920	Ил-4	№39	05	20	1943	СССР		документ	
5063901	Ил-4	№39	06	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5063903	Ил-4	№39	06	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5063904	Ил-4	№39	06	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5063905	Ил-4	№39	06	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5063906	Ил-4	№39	06	06	1943	СССР		документ	
5063908	Ил-4	№39	06	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5063909	Ил-4	№39	06	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5063913	Ил-4	№39	06	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5063914	Ил-4	№39	06	14	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5063915	Ил-4	№39	06	15	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5063917	Ил-4	№39	06	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5063918	Ил-4	№39	06	18	1943	СССР		документ	
5063919	Ил-4	№39	06	19	1943	СССР		документ	
5063920	Ил-4	№39	06	20	1943	СССР		документ	
5073901	Ил-4	№39	07	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5073902	Ил-4	№39	07	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5073903	Ил-4	№39	07	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5073904	Ил-4	№39	07	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5073905	Ил-4	№39	07	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5073909	Ил-4	№39	07	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5073910	Ил-4	№39	07	10	03.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5073911	Ил-4	№39	07	11	1943	СССР		документ	
5073912	Ил-4	№39	07	12	1943	СССР		документ	
5073913	Ил-4	№39	07	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5073914	Ил-4	№39	07	14	1943	СССР		документ	
5073915	Ил-4	№39	07	15	1943	СССР		документ	
5073916	Ил-4	№39	07	16	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
5073917	Ил-4	№39	07	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5073918	Ил-4	№39	07	18	1943	СССР		документ	
5073919	Ил-4	№39	07	19	1943	СССР	70	21-й ГвАПДД	
5073920	Ил-4	№39	07	20	04.43	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
5083902	Ил-4	№39	08	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5083905	Ил-4	№39	08	05	04.43	СССР		АДД	
5083906	Ил-4	№39	08	06	04.43	СССР		АДД	
5083909	Ил-4	№39	08	09	03.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5083912	Ил-4	№39	08	12	03.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 18.07.43	
5083913	Ил-4	№39	08	13	04.43	СССР		АДД	
5083914	Ил-4	№39	08	14	28.04.43	СССР		455-й АПДД потерян 24.08.43	
5083915	Ил-4	№39	08	15	03.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 19.09.43	
5083917	Ил-4	№39	08	17	04.43	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
5083918	Ил-4	№39	08	18	28.04.43	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД потерян 25.08.43	
5083920	Ил-4	№39	08	20	04.43	СССР		АДД	
5093903	Ил-4	№39	09	03	04.43	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
5093905	Ил-4	№39	09	05	04.43	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5093913	Ил-4	№39	09	13	04.43	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
5093915	Ил-4	№39	09	15	04.43	СССР		документ	
5093916	Ил-4	№39	09	16	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103901	Ил-4	№39	10	01	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103902	Ил-4	№39	10	02	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103903	Ил-4	№39	10	03	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103904	Ил-4	№39	10	04	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103905	Ил-4	№39	10	05	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103906	Ил-4	№39	10	06	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103910	Ил-4	№39	10	10	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103912	Ил-4	№39	10	12	04.43	СССР		документ	
5103916	Ил-4	№39	10	16	28.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
5103920	Ил-4	№39	10	20	04.43	СССР		документ	
5113902	Ил-4	№39	11	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5113903	Ил-4	№39	11	03	1943	СССР		104-й ВАП потерян при перегонке 06.05.43	
5113904	Ил-4	№39	11	04	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5113907	Ил-4	№39	11	07	1943	СССР		документ	
5113908	Ил-4	№39	11	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5113909	Ил-4	№39	11	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5113910	Ил-4	№39	11	10	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5113911	Ил-4	№39	11	11	1943	СССР		документ	
5113916	Ил-4	№39	11	16	1943	СССР		документ	
5113917	Ил-4	№39	11	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5113919	Ил-4	№39	11	19	1943	СССР	81	21-й ГвАПДД	
5123901	Ил-4	№39	12	01	1943	СССР		3-й АК АДД	
5123902	Ил-4	№39	12	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5123903	Ил-4	№39	12	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5123904	Ил-4	№39	12	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5123905	Ил-4	№39	12	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5123906	Ил-4	№39	12	06	1943	СССР	85	21-й ГвАПДД потерян 09.09.43	
5123908	Ил-4	№39	12	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5123911	Ил-4	№39	12	11	1943	СССР		документ	
5123913	Ил-4	№39	12	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5123914	Ил-4	№39	12	14	1943	СССР		документ	
5123915	Ил-4	№39	12	15	1943	СССР		документ	
5123917	Ил-4	№39	12	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5123919	Ил-4	№39	12	19	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
5133905	Ил-4	№39	13	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5133906	Ил-4	№39	13	06	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.09.43	
5133919	Ил-4	№39	13	19	1943	СССР	27	815-й ДБАП сбит 03.07.44	
5133920	Ил-4	№39	13	20	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5143901	Ил-4	№39	14	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5143908	Ил-4	№39	14	08	1943	СССР		потерян при перегонке 05.43	
5143909	Ил-4	№39	14	09	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5143911	Ил-4	№39	14	11	1943	СССР		105-й ВАП потерян 28.05.43	
5143912	Ил-4	№39	14	12	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5143913	Ил-4	№39	14	13	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД потерян 11.09.43	
5143915	Ил-4	№39	14	15	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 23.08.43	
5153904	Ил-4	№39	15	04	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
5153906	Ил-4	№39	15	06	1943	СССР		6-й ГвАПДД сбит 17.07.43	
5153907	Ил-4	№39	15	07	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД	
5153910	Ил-4	№39	15	10	1943	СССР		104-й ВАП потерян при перегонке 30.05.43	
5153911	Ил-4	№39	15	11	1943	СССР		104-й ВАП потерян при перегонке 30.05.43	
5153913	Ил-4	№39	15	13	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 24.08.43	
5153914	Ил-4	№39	15	14	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 22.08.43	
5153916	Ил-4	№39	15	16	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5163902	Ил-4	№39	16	02	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5163906	Ил-4	№39	16	06	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.07.43	
5173901	Ил-4	№39	17	01	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
5173907	Ил-4	№39	17	07	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5173908	Ил-4	№39	17	08	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
5173909	Ил-4	№39	17	09	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
5183905	Ил-4	№39	18	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5183918	Ил-4	№39	18	18	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
5193902	Ил-4	№39	19	02	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5193904	Ил-4	№39	19	04	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5193911	Ил-4	№39	19	11	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5193912	Ил-4	№39	19	12	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5193913	Ил-4	№39	19	13	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5193919	Ил-4	№39	19	19	24.07.43	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
5203908	Ил-4	№39	20	08	1943	СССР		104-й ВАП потерян при перегонке 03.08.43	
5223901	Ил-4	№39	22	01	1943	СССР		24-й ГвАПДД сбит 15.09.44	
5213912	Ил-4	№39	21	12	1943	СССР		документ	
5233918	Ил-4	№39	23	18	1943	СССР		2-й АПДД	
5243901	Ил-4	№39	24	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5243906	Ил-4	№39	24	06	1943	СССР		документ	
5243912	Ил-4	№39	24	12	1943	СССР	24	24-й ГвАПДД потерян 07.10.43	
5253913	Ил-4	№39	25	13	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
5253918	Ил-4	№39	25	18	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
5263905	Ил-4	№39	26	08	1943	СССР	79	21-й ГвАПДД	
5263907	Ил-4	№39	26	07	1943	СССР		113-й ДБАД	
5263908	Ил-4	№39	26	08	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
5273904	Ил-4	№39	27	04	1943	СССР		3-й АК	
5273905	Ил-4	№39	27	05	1943	СССР		3-й АК	
5273906	Ил-4	№39	27	06	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.02.44	
5273910	Ил-4	№39	27	10	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
5273912	Ил-4	№39	27	12	1943	СССР		3-й АК	
5273915	Ил-4	№39	27	15	1943	СССР		3-й АК	
5283901	Ил-4	№39	28	01	10.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5283903	Ил-4	№39	28	03	10.43	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 25.07.44	
5283907	Ил-4	№39	28	07	10.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5283909	Ил-4	№39	28	09	10.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5283915	Ил-4	№39	28	15	10.43	СССР		30-й ГвАПДД сбит 22.09.44	
5283916	Ил-4	№39	28	16	10.43	СССР		108-й АПДД	
5293903	Ил-4	№39	29	03	10.43	СССР	52	21-й ГвАПДД потерян 15.07.44	
5293909	Ил-4	№39	29	09	10.43	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
5303906	Ил-4	№39	30	06	10.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 19.09.44	
5313910	Ил-4	№39	31	10	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5313917	Ил-4	№39	31	17	25.10.43	СССР		27-й ЗАБ	
5323905	Ил-4	№39	32	05	1943	СССР		документ	
5323912	Ил-4	№39	32	12	1943	СССР		документ	
5333901	Ил-4	№39	33	01	1943	СССР		документ	
5333902	Ил-4	№39	33	02	1943	СССР		документ	
5333903	Ил-4	№39	33	03	1943	СССР		документ	
5333904	Ил-4	№39	33	04	1943	СССР		документ	
5333905	Ил-4	№39	33	05	10.43	СССР		36-я АДДД	
5333906	Ил-4	№39	33	06	1943	СССР		документ	
5333907	Ил-4	№39	33	07	1943	СССР		документ	
5333908	Ил-4	№39	33	08	1943	СССР		документ	
5333909	Ил-4	№39	33	09	1943	СССР		документ	
5333910	Ил-4	№39	33	10	1943	СССР		документ	
5333911	Ил-4	№39	33	11	1943	СССР		документ	
5333912	Ил-4	№39	33	12	10.43	СССР		20-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.07.44	
5333913	Ил-4	№39	33	13	1943	СССР		документ	
5333914	Ил-4	№39	33	14	1943	СССР		документ	
5333915	Ил-4	№39	33	15	10.43	СССР		36-я АДДД	
5333916	Ил-4	№39	33	16	1943	СССР		документ	
5333917	Ил-4	№39	33	17	1943	СССР		документ	
5333918	Ил-4	№39	33	18	1943	СССР		документ	
5333919	Ил-4	№39	33	19	11.43	СССР		20-й ГвАПДД	
5333920	Ил-4	№39	33	20	1943	СССР		документ	
5343907	Ил-4	№39	34	07	1943	СССР		документ	
5343917	Ил-4	№39	34	17	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5353902	Ил-4	№39	35	02	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5353904	Ил-4	№39	35	04	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5353905	Ил-4	№39	35	05	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5353907	Ил-4	№39	35	07	12.43	СССР		ВВС КА	
5353919	Ил-4	№39	35	19	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5353920	Ил-4	№39	35	20	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5363902	Ил-4	№39	36	02	25.11.43	СССР		ВВС КА документ	
5363906	Ил-4	№39	36	06	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5363907	Ил-4	№39	36	07	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5363909	Ил-4	№39	36	09	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5363911	Ил-4	№39	36	11	12.43	СССР		ВДВ КА	
5373904	Ил-4	№39	37	04	16.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
5373909	Ил-4	№39	37	09	11.43	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.07.44	
5383915	Ил-4	№39	38	15	1943	СССР		5-й ГвМТАП сбит 22.08.43	
5393911	Ил-4	№39	39	11	11.43	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 02.07.44	
5393918	Ил-4	№39	39	18	11.43	СССР		документ	
5403904	Ил-4	№39	40	04	31.03.44	СССР	44	3-й ГвАПДД Сережа Партизан	
5403917	Ил-4	№39	40	17	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД сбит 30.06.44	
5413912	Ил-4	№39	41	12	1944	СССР		73-я АДДД потерян 24.04.44	
5423917	Ил-4	№39	42	17	1944	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 19.09.44	
5423919	Ил-4	№39	42	19	1944	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 19.09.44

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

126101	ДБ-3	№126	01	01	12.37	СССР		первый	
126401	ДБ-3	№126	04	01	1938	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
126402	ДБ-3	№126	04	02	1938	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
126405	ДБ-3	№126	04	05	1938	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
126501	ДБ-3	№126	05	01	1938	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
126502	ДБ-3	№126	05	02	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126503	ДБ-3	№126	05	03	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126504	ДБ-3	№126	05	04	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126601	ДБ-3	№126	06	01	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126602	ДБ-3	№126	06	02	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126603	ДБ-3А	№126	06	03	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126605	ДБ-3А	№126	06	05	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126608	ДБ-3А	№126	06	08	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126609	ДБ-3А	№126	06	09	1938	СССР		испытания 1938	
126610	ДБ-3А	№126	06	10	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126611	ДБ-3А	№126	06	11	1938	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
126614	ДБ-3А	№126	06	14	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126617	ДБ-3А	№126	06	17	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126618	ДБ-3А	№126	06	18	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126619	ДБ-3А	№126	06	19	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126620	ДБ-3А	№126	06	20	1938	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126801	ДБ-3А	№126	08	01	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126802	ДБ-3А	№126	08	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126803	ДБ-3А	№126	08	03	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126804	ДБ-3А	№126	08	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126805	ДБ-3А	№126	08	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126902	ДБ-3А	№126	09	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126903	ДБ-3А	№126	09	03	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126904	ДБ-3А	№126	09	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
126905	ДБ-3А	№126	09	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261001	ДБ-3А	№126	10	01	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261002	ДБ-3А	№126	10	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261003	ДБ-3А	№126	10	03	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261004	ДБ-3А	№126	10	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261005	ДБ-3А	№126	10	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261101	ДБ-3А	№126	11	01	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261102	ДБ-3А	№126	11	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261103	ДБ-3А	№126	11	03	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 12.41	
1261104	ДБ-3А	№126	11	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261105	ДБ-3А	№126	11	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261201	ДБ-3А	№126	12	01	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261202	ДБ-3А	№126	12	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261203	ДБ-3А	№126	12	03	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
1261204	ДБ-3А	№126	12	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261205	ДБ-3А	№126	12	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261301	ДБ-3А	№126	13	01	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
1261302	ДБ-3А	№126	13	02	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
1261303	ДБ-3А	№126	13	03	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 07.10.41	
1261304	ДБ-3А	№126	13	04	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП	
1261305	ДБ-3А	№126	13	05	1939	СССР		22-й ДБАП, ВВС ТОФ	
1261401	ДБ-3А	№126	14	01	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261402	ДБ-3А	№126	14	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261403	ДБ-3А	№126	14	03	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261404	ДБ-3А	№126	14	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261405	ДБ-3А	№126	14	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261502	ДБ-3А	№126	15	02	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261503	ДБ-3А	№126	15	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261504	ДБ-3А	№126	15	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1261505	ДБ-3А	№126	15	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261601	ДБ-3А	№126	16	01	09.39	СССР		документ	
1261602	ДБ-3А	№126	16	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261603	ДБ-3А	№126	16	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261604	ДБ-3А	№126	16	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261605	ДБ-3А	№126	16	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261701	ДБ-3А	№126	17	01	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261702	ДБ-3А	№126	17	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261703	ДБ-3А	№126	17	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261704	ДБ-3А	№126	17	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261705	ДБ-3А	№126	17	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261801	ДБ-3А	№126	18	01	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261802	ДБ-3А	№126	18	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261803	ДБ-3А	№126	18	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261804	ДБ-3А	№126	18	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261805	ДБ-3А	№126	18	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261902	ДБ-3А	№126	19	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261903	ДБ-3А	№126	19	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261904	ДБ-3А	№126	19	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1261905	ДБ-3А	№126	19	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262001	ДБ-3А	№126	20	01	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1262002	ДБ-3А	№126	20	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262003	ДБ-3А	№126	20	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262004	ДБ-3А	№126	20	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262005	ДБ-3А	№126	20	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262101	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	01	10.39	СССР		10-й ДБАП испытания 10.39	
1262102	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262103	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262104	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262105	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262106	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	06	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262107	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	07	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262108	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	08	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262109	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	09	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262110	ДБ-3Б	№126	21	10	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262201	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	01	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262202	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262203	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262204	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262205	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	05	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1262206	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	06	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262208	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	08	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262209	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	09	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262210	ДБ-3Б	№126	22	10	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262302	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262303	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262304	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	04	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1262305	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262306	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	06	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262308	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	08	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262309	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	09	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262310	ДБ-3Б	№126	23	10	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262401	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	01	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262402	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	02	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262403	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	03	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262404	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	04	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262405	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	05	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262406	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	06	1939	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
1262407	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	07	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1262408	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	08	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1262409	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	09	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
1262410	ДБ-3Б	№126	24	10	1939	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2508	ДБ-3М	№126	25	08	02.01.40	СССР		14-й ДБАП, фото ЦВМА	
2509	ДБ-3Б	№126	25	09	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2510	ДБ-3Б	№126	25	10	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2601	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	01	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2602	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	02	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2603	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	03	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2604	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	04	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2605	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	05	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2606	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	06	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2607	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	07	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2608	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	08	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2609	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	09	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2610	ДБ-3Б	№126	26	10	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2701	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	01	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2702	ДБ-3М	№126	27	02	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП, 52-й МТАП ТОФ потерян 20.04.46	
2703	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	03	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2704	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	04	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2705	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	05	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП, ВВС ТОФ	
2706	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	06	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2707	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	07	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2708	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	08	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2709	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	09	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2710	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	10	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2711	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	11	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2712	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	12	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2713	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	13	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2714	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	14	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2715	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	15	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2716	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	16	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2717	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	17	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2718	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	18	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2719	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	19	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2720	ДБ-3Б	№126	27	20	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2801	ДБ-3Б	№126	28	01	03.40	СССР		документ	
2802	ДБ-3Б	№126	28	02	1940	СССР		10-й ДБАП	
2812	ДБ-3Б	№126	28	12	1940	СССР		14-й ДБАП	
2820	ДБ-3Б	№126	28	20	03.40	СССР		документ	
2901	ДБ-3Т	№126	29	01	06.40	СССР		документ	
2904	ДБ-3Т	№126	29	04	06.40	СССР	СССР-И677	НКАП	
2915	ДБ-3Б	№126	29	15	1940	СССР		документ	
3012	ДБ-3Б	№126	30	12	1940	СССР		документ	
3105	ДБ-3Б	№126	31	05	1940	СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
3120	ДБ-3Б	№126	31	20	1940	СССР		документ	
3213	ДБ-3Б	№126	32	13	1940	СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
3301	ДБ-3Т	№126	33	01	18.11.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
5002	ДБ-3Ф	№126	50	02		СССР		НИИ ВВС, 53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП	
5105	ДБ-3Ф	№126	51	05		СССР		сбит 31.08.41	
5201	ДБ-3Ф	№126	52	01		СССР		53-й ДБАП, 455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
5305	ДБ-3Ф	№126	53	06	04.06.41	СССР		документ	
5502	ДБ-3Ф	№126	55	02		СССР		5-й ГвАПДД	
5615	ДБ-3Ф	№126	56	15		СССР		3-й ГвАПДД сбит 21.08.42	
5616	ДБ-3Ф	№126	56	16		СССР		749-й АПДД	
5709	ДБ-3Ф	№126	57	09		СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 11.12.41	
5712	ДБ-3Ф	№126	57	12		СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 04.11.41	
5801	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	01		СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 24.10.41	
5802	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	02		СССР		53-й ДБАП	
5805	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	05		СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 03.10.41	
5806	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	06		СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 24.09.41	
5807	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	07		СССР		5-й ГвМТАП сбит 03.06.42	
5808	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	08		СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
5813	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	13		СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
5815	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	15		СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
5817	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	17		СССР		ВВС ТОФ	
5830	ДБ-3Ф	№126	58	30	1941	СССР		22-й ДБАП сбит 12.41	
5902	ДБ-3Ф	№126	59	02	1941	СССР		816-й ДБАП потерян 12.08.42	
5904	ДБ-3Ф	№126	59	04	1941	СССР		53-й ДБАП сбит 06.11.41	
5920	ДБ-3Ф	№126	59	20	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП, 55-й ДБАП	
5921	ДБ-3Ф	№126	59	21	1941	СССР		55-й ДБАП из задела 18 или 39 завода.	
6001	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	01	07.41	СССР		53-й ДБАП потерян 05.02.42	
6011	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	11	05.09.41	СССР		7-й ДБАП, 815-й ДБАП сбит 12.07.43	
6013	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	13	1941	СССР		139-й ДБАП, 815-й ДБАП уничтожен на земле 04.04.42	
6014	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	14	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
6019	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	19	09.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
6026	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	26	1941	СССР		он же 391820.	
6054	ДБ-3Ф	№126	60	54	1941	СССР		55-й ДБАП из задела 18 или 39 завода.	
6107	ДБ-3Ф	№126	61	07	1941	СССР		7-й ДБАП потерян 17.12.41	
6110	ДБ-3Ф	№126	61	10	1941	СССР		4-й АПДД потерян 10.09.42, захвачен Германия, Финляндия DF-22 потерян 13.10.42	
6111	ДБ-3Ф	№126	61	11	1941	СССР		816-й ДБАП сбит 20.08.42	
6207	ДБ-3Ф	№126	62	07	1941	СССР		5-й МТАП сбит 08.02.43	
6212	ДБ-3Ф	№126	62	12	02.10.41	СССР		7-й ЗАП, 750-й АПДД, 3-й ГвАПДД потерян 10.09.42, захвачен Германия, Финляндия  DF-25, потерян 03.01.45	
6214	ДБ-3Ф	№126	62	14	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
6217	ДБ-3Ф	№126	62	17	1941	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.42	
6305	ДБ-3Ф	№126	63	05	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД сбит 14.02.42	
6312	ДБ-3Ф	№126	63	12	1941	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 26.04.42	
6403	ДБ-3Ф	№126	64	03	1941	СССР		751-й АПДД сбит 02.08.42	
6405	ДБ-3Ф	№126	64	05	1941	СССР		12-я ОАГ потерян 04.01.42	
6407	ДБ-3Ф	№126	64	07	1941	СССР		27-я ЗАБ	
6410	ДБ-3Ф	№126	64	10	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП потерян 07.08.42	
6417	ДБ-3Ф	№126	64	17	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
6418	ДБ-3Ф	№126	64	18	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД сбит 15.01.42	
6501	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	01	1941	СССР		752-й АПДД сбит 10.09.42	
6507	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	07	1941	СССР		816-й ДБАП потерян 12.08.42	
6509	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	09	1941	СССР		42-й ДБАП, 3-й ГВАПДД	
6511	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	11	1941	СССР	26	455-й ДБАП, 109-й АПДД	
6512	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	12	1941	СССР		 потерян 10.09.42 захвачен Германия, Финляндия DF-24 потерян 17.06.44	
6517	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	17	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
6518	ДБ-3Ф	№126	65	18	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП сбит 15.08.42	
6601	ДБ-3Ф	№126	66	01	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП потерян 13.08.42	
6608	ДБ-3Ф	№126	66	08	1941	СССР		751-й АДПП сбит 31.05.42	
6614	ДБ-3Ф	№126	66	14	1941	СССР		испытания 01-03.42 М-82	
6615	ДБ-3Ф	№126	66	15	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
6620	ДБ-3Ф	№126	66	20	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
6704	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	04	1941	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
6709	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	09	1941	СССР	50	2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
6710	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	10	1941	СССР		752-й АДПП 	
6712	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	12	1941	СССР		751-й АДПП сбит 23.04.42	
6716	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	16	1941	СССР		752-й АДПП потерян 12.07.42	
6717	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	17	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 07.08.42	
6718	ДБ-3Ф	№126	67	18	1941	СССР		36-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 10.09.42	
6813	ДБ-3Ф	№126	68	13	1941	СССР		752-й АДПП 	
6814	ДБ-3Ф	№126	68	14	1941	СССР		55-й ДБАП	
6816	ДБ-3Ф	№126	68	16	1941	СССР		752-й АДПП 	
6820	ДБ-3Ф	№126	68	20	1941	СССР		42-й АДПП 	
6915	ДБ-3Ф	№126	69	15	1941	СССР		748-й АПДД сбит 14.02.42	
6917	ДБ-3Ф	№126	68	17	1941	СССР		сбит 10.09.42	
6919	ДБ-3Ф	№126	68	19	1941	СССР		752-й АДПП 	
6920	ДБ-3Ф	№126	69	20	1941	СССР		ТОФ, 2-й САП сбит 28.03.42	
7001	ДБ-3Ф	№126	70	01	1941	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 17.10.42	
7018	ДБ-3Ф	№126	70	18	1941	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.42	
7102	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	02	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП испытания 01-03.42 М-82, 42-й АПДД	
7103	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	03	1941	СССР	47	24-й ГвАПДД сбит 17.09.43 испытания 01-03.42 М-82	
7108	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	08	1941	СССР		752-й АПДД потерян 10.09.42, захвачен Германия, Финляндия  DF+23	
7109	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	09	1941	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.42	
7113	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	13	1941	СССР		752-й АПДД сбит 10.09.42	
7114	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	14	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП сбит 12.07.43	
7116	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	16	1941	СССР		12-я ОАГ потерян 17.11.42	
7117	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	17	1941	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
7120	ДБ-3Ф	№126	71	20	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
7202	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	02	1941	СССР		17-й ГвАПДД сбит 24.08.43	
7204	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	04	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
7206	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	06	1941	СССР		4-й АПДД потерян 24.08.42	
7208	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	08	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
7209	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	09	1941	СССР		4-й АПДД псбит 09.09.42	
7210	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	10	1941	СССР		815-й ДБАП	
7218	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	18	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
7220	ДБ-3Ф	№126	72	20	1941	СССР		36-я АДДД	
7310	ДБ-3Ф	№126	73	10	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
7311	ДБ-3Ф	№126	73	11	1941	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД	
7313	ДБ-3Ф	№126	73	13	1941	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
7403	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	03	1942	СССР	61	4-й АПДД сбит 1942	
7408	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	08	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 4-й АПДД	
7414	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	14	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 815-й ДБАП сбит 12.07.43	
7415	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	15	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
7417	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	17	1942	СССР		ВВС КБФ	
7418	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	18	1942	СССР		17-я АДДД списан 11.42	
7419	ДБ-3Ф	№126	74	19	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
7503	ДБ-3Ф	№126	75	03	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
7505	ДБ-3Ф	№126	75	05	1942	СССР		21-й ДБАП	
7513	ДБ-3Ф	№126	75	13	1942	СССР	4	потерян при перегоне 30.04.42	
7601	ДБ-3Ф	№126	76	01	15.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
7604	ДБ-3Ф	№126	76	04	03.42	СССР		сбит 17.04.43	
7608	ДБ-3Ф	№126	76	08	10.03.42	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 35-й ДБМТАП потерян 28.06.42	
7613	ДБ-3Ф	№126	76	13	1942	СССР		12 ОАО потерян 13.04.42	
7617	ДБ-3Ф	№126	76	17	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
7712	ДБ-3Ф	№126	77	12	1942	СССР		1-й ГвМТАП сбит 01.09.42	
7816	Ил-4	№126	78	16	1942	СССР		1-й ГвМТАП потерян 31.05.43	
7817	Ил-4	№126	78	17	1942	СССР		21-й АПДД потерян 18.08.42	
7905	Ил-4	№126	79	05	1942	СССР	2	12-я ОАГ потерян 04.42	
7907	Ил-4	№126	79	07	1942	СССР		12-я ОАГ потерян 26.05.42	
7909	Ил-4	№126	79	09	1942	СССР		5-й ГвАПДД сбит 11.07.43	
7917	Ил-4	№126	79	17	1942	СССР		12-я ОАГ потерян 06.42	
7919	Ил-4	№126	79	19	1942	СССР	56	21-й АПДД сбит 19.09.43	
8006	Ил-4	№126	80	06	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД потерян 24.08.42	
8012	Ил-4	№126	80	12	1942	СССР		36-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 08.09.42	
8015	Ил-4	№126	80	15	1942	СССР		36-й МТАП ЧФ сбит 15.09.42	
8018	Ил-4	№126	80	18	1942	СССР		12-й ОАГ потерян 04.06.42	
8101	Ил-4	№126	81	01	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
8212	Ил-4	№126	82	12	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
8218	Ил-4	№126	82	18	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
8219	Ил-4	№126	82	19	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
8304	Ил-4	№126	83	04	1942	СССР		12-й ОАГ потерян 04.06.42	
8310	Ил-4	№126	83	10	1942	СССР		3-й АПДД сбит 27.08.42	
8312	Ил-4	№126	83	12	1942	СССР	45	24-й ГвАПДД сбит 25.02.44	
8316	Ил-4	№126	83	16	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 109-й АПДД потерян 22.09.44	
8318	Ил-4	№126	83	18	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8413	Ил-4	№126	84	13	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8414	Ил-4	№126	84	14	1942	СССР		108-й АПДД	
8415	Ил-4	№126	84	15	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8417	Ил-4	№126	84	17	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
8418	Ил-4	№126	84	18	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД потерян 24.08.42	
8501	Ил-4	№126	85	01	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 09.11.42	
8502	Ил-4	№126	85	02	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 14.08.42	
8503	Ил-4	№126	85	03	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 17.10.42	
8505	Ил-4	№126	85	05	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8508	Ил-4	№126	85	08	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП потерян 07.08.42	
8509	Ил-4	№126	85	09	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП потерян 07.08.42	
8511	Ил-4	№126	85	11	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД потерян 24.08.42	
8512	Ил-4	№126	85	12	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8513	Ил-4	№126	85	13	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 30.08.42	
8514	Ил-4	№126	85	14	1942	СССР		42-й ДБАП сбит 05.08.42	
8516	Ил-4	№126	85	16	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 07.08.42	
8517	Ил-4	№126	85	17	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 42-й АПДД сбит 30.08.42	
8519	Ил-4	№126	85	19	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 07.08.42	
8601	Ил-4	№126	86	01	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8603	Ил-4	№126	86	03	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
8610	Ил-4	№126	86	10	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД сбит 10.09.42	
8703	Ил-4	№126	87	03	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД уничтожен на земле 28.08.42	
8705	Ил-4	№126	87	05	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
8715	Ил-4	№126	87	15	1942	СССР		5-й ГвАПДД сбит 15.08.42	
8807	Ил-4	№126	88	07	1942	СССР		749-й АПДД сбит 10.09.42	
8809	Ил-4	№126	88	09	1942	СССР		документ	
8816	Ил-4	№126	88	16	1942	СССР		749-й АПДД сбит 10.09.42	
8817	Ил-4	№126	88	17	1942	СССР		сбит 10.09.42	
8903	Ил-4	№126	89	03	1942	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД	
8904	Ил-4	№126	89	04	08.42	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 09-10.42	
8905	Ил-4	№126	89	05	08.42	СССР		749-й ДБАП, 9-й ГвАПДД потерян 09.12.43	
8906	Ил-4	№126	89	06	1942	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.42	
8909	Ил-4	№126	89	09	08.42	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
8907	Ил-4	№126	89	07	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД	
8908	Ил-4	№126	89	07	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД	
8910	Ил-4	№126	89	07	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД	
8911	Ил-4	№126	89	11	1942	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД	
8912	Ил-4	№126	89	07	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД	
8914	Ил-4	№126	89	14	1942	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД	
8915	Ил-4	№126	89	15	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД	
8916	Ил-4	№126	89	16	1942	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД, 751-й АПДД сбит 09.42	
8917	Ил-4	№126	89	17	08.42	СССР		752-й ДБАП	
8919	Ил-4	№126	89	19	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД	
8920	Ил-4	№126	89	20	08.42	СССР		749-й ДБАП	
9001	Ил-4	№126	90	01	1942	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД	
9003	Ил-4	№126	90	03	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД	
9005	Ил-4	№126	90	05	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 11.12.42	
9015	Ил-4	№126	90	15	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД потерян 28.08.42	
9016	Ил-4	№126	90	16	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД	
9017	Ил-4	№126	90	17	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД	
9018	Ил-4	№126	90	18	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД	
9019	Ил-4	№126	90	19	1942	СССР		752-й АПДД	
9020	Ил-4	№126	90	20	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 06.10.42	
9102	Ил-4	№126	91	02	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
9104	Ил-4	№126	91	04	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 18.09.42	
9105	Ил-4	№126	91	05	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
9106	Ил-4	№126	91	06	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
9108	Ил-4	№126	91	08	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 455-й АПДД потерян 09-10.42	
9109	Ил-4	№126	91	09	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
9110	Ил-4	№126	91	10	08.42	СССР		836-й АПДД	
9112	Ил-4	№126	91	12	08.42	СССР		836-й АПДД сбит 06.11.42	
9114	Ил-4	№126	91	14	08.42	СССР		836-й АПДД	
9115	Ил-4	№126	91	15	08.42	СССР		836-й АПДД	
9117	Ил-4	№126	91	17	08.42	СССР		840-й АПДД	
9118	Ил-4	№126	91	18	08.42	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 455-й АПДД сбит 09-10.42	
9120	Ил-4	№126	91	20	08.42	СССР		840-й АПДД	
9202	Ил-4	№126	92	02	08.42	СССР		840-й АПДД	
9203	Ил-4	№126	92	03	08.42	СССР		840-й АПДД	
9210	Ил-4	№126	92	10	1942	СССР	3	4-й АПДД	
9213	Ил-4	№126	92	13	1942	СССР	5	4-й АПДД	
9215	Ил-4	№126	92	15	1942	СССР	7	4-й АПДД	
9219	Ил-4	№126	92	19	1942	СССР	6	12-й ОАГ потерян 16.09.42	
9220	Ил-4	№126	92	20	1942	СССР	7	4-й АПДД	
9301	Ил-4	№126	93	01	1942	СССР	4	4-й АПДД	
9302	Ил-4	№126	93	02	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД сбит 10.10.42	
9306	Ил-4	№126	93	06	1942	СССР	3	4-й АПДД сбит 07.10.42	
9307	Ил-4	№126	93	07	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
9319	Ил-4	№126	93	19	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.11.43	
9401	Ил-4	№126	94	01	1942	СССР		19-й ГВ АПДД	
9407	Ил-4	№126	94	07	1942	СССР	52	1-й ГвМТАП, 9-й ГвАПДД	
9408	Ил-4	№126	94	08	1942	СССР	4	12-й ОАГ потерян 10.42	
9519	Ил-4	№126	95	19	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
9534	Ил-4	№126	95	34	1942	СССР		сбит	
9610	Ил-4	№126	96	10	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД потерян 24.12.44	
9616	Ил-4	№126	96	16	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
9701	Ил-4	№126	97	01	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД потерян 21.08.43	
9710	Ил-4	№126	97	10	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
9802	Ил-4	№126	98	02	1942	СССР		5-й Гв МТАП сбит 07.08.44	
9809	Ил-4	№126	98	09	1942	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 01.09.43	
9814	Ил-4	№126	98	14		СССР		21-й ГвАПДД сбит 08.43	
9908	Ил-4	№126	99	08		СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
9915	Ил-4	№126	99	15		СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
10005	Ил-4	№126	100	05	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 07.09.43	
10008	Ил-4	№126	100	08	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 07.09.43	
10009	Ил-4	№126	100	09	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
10011	Ил-4	№126	100	11	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 13.09.43	
10012	Ил-4	№126	100	12	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.10.43	
10013	Ил-4	№126	100	13	02.43	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД потерян 07.08.43	
10016	Ил-4	№126	100	16	02.43	СССР		потерян	
10017	Ил-4	№126	100	17	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД, ВМФ	
10101	Ил-4	№126	101	01	1943	СССР		17-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.08.43	
10103	Ил-4	№126	101	03	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
10111	Ил-4	№126	101	11	1943	СССР	52	3-й ГвАПДД, 18-й ГвАПДД, Дальневосточный чекист	
10112	Ил-4	№126	101	12	30.12.42	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.10.43	
10113	Ил-4	№126	101	13	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД потерян 04.43	
10114	Ил-4	№126	101	14	1943	СССР		36-я АДДД	
10115	Ил-4	№126	101	15	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 04.43	
10117	Ил-4	№126	101	17	1943	СССР		6-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.09.43	
10119	Ил-4	№126	101	19	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД потерян 04.43	
10202	Ил-4	№126	102	02	1943	СССР	1	3-й ГвАПДД, 18-й ГвАПДД бн 47	
10206	Ил-4	№126	102	06	1943	СССР	50	3-й ГвАПДД, 18-й ГвАПДД бн 37, Хабаровский чекист сбит 16.08.43	
10207	Ил-4	№126	102	07	1943	СССР	6	3-й ГвАПДД, 18-й ГвАПДД, Дальстроевцы	
10208	Ил-4	№126	102	08	1943	СССР		5-й ГвМТАП сбит 26.09.43	
10210	Ил-4	№126	102	10	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10212	Ил-4	№126	102	12	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД потерян 02.08.43	
10213	Ил-4	№126	102	13	1943	СССР	48	3-й ГвАПДД Хабаровский чекист сбит 15.05.43	
10216	Ил-4	№126	102	16	02.43	СССР	2	3-й ГвАПДД Чекист Приморья потерян 10.02.43	
10217	Ил-4	№126	102	17	1943	СССР	51	3-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.43	
10219	Ил-4	№126	102	19	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 13.09.43	
10220	Ил-4	№126	102	20	1943	СССР	76	21-й ГвАПДД сбит 07.07.43	
10303	Ил-4	№126	103	03	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10304	Ил-4	№126	103	04	02.43	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10305	Ил-4	№126	103	05	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 07.09.43	
10311	Ил-4	№126	103	11	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД потерян 23.08.43	
10315	Ил-4	№126	103	15	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД, 21-й ГвАПДД	
10317	Ил-4	№126	103	17	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
10404	Ил-4	№126	104	04	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД потерян 05.11.43	
10406	Ил-4	№126	104	06	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД потерян 11.05.44	
10410	Ил-4	№126	104	10	1943	СССР		10-й ГвАПДД, 13-й ГвАПДД сбит 02.44	
10411	Ил-4	№126	104	11	1943	СССР	60	2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.43	
10412	Ил-4	№126	104	12	1943	СССР	51	3-й ГвАПДД Хабаровский чекист сбит 14.04.43	
10413	Ил-4	№126	104	13	1943	СССР		10-й ГвАПДД	
10416	Ил-4	№126	104	16	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 09.08.43	
10503	Ил-4	№126	105	03	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото	
10504	Ил-4	№126	105	04	1943	СССР		5-й ГвАПДД	
10507	Ил-4	№126	105	07	1943	СССР	46	3-й ГвАПДД сбит 22.04.43	
10508	Ил-4	№126	105	08	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10514	Ил-4	№126	105	14	1943	СССР	53	3-й ГвАПДД, 18-й ГвАПДД бн 32, НИИП	
10603	Ил-4	№126	106	03	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
10604	Ил-4	№126	106	04	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10605	Ил-4	№126	106	05	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10610	Ил-4	№126	106	10	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10611	Ил-4	№126	106	11	1943	СССР	71	21-й ГвАПДД сбит 30.11.43	
10614	Ил-4	№126	106	14	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.02.44	
10617	Ил-4	№126	106	17	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД потерян 02.05.44	
10618	Ил-4	№126	106	18	1943	СССР	49	3-й ГвАПДД, 18-й ГвАПДД бн 34, 5-й ГвМТАП	
10619	Ил-4	№126	106	19	1943	СССР	57	21-й ГвАПДД	
10704	Ил-4	№126	107	04	1943	СССР	59	3-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.43	
10706	Ил-4	№126	107	06	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
10710	Ил-4	№126	107	10	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10717	Ил-4	№126	107	17	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
10718	Ил-4	№126	107	18	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
10802	Ил-4	№126	108	02	02.43	СССР	75	21-й ГвАПДД	
10803	Ил-4	№126	108	03	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10804	Ил-4	№126	108	04	02.43	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
10805	Ил-4	№126	108	05	02.43	СССР	51	9-й ГвАПДД, 21-й ГвАПДД потерян 10.07.44	
10814	Ил-4	№126	108	14	27.02.43	СССР		3-й ГвАК сбит 12.07.43	
10817	Ил-4	№126	108	17	27.02.43	СССР	73	21-й ГвАПДД сбит 06.09.43	
10818	Ил-4	№126	108	18	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД сбит 21.07.43	
10820	Ил-4	№126	108	20	02.43	СССР	63	21-й ГвАПДД сбит 07.11.43	
10902	Ил-4	№126	109	02	02.03.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 28.08.43	
10903	Ил-4	№126	109	03	1943	СССР	70	21-й ГВАПДД сбит 20.12.44	
10905	Ил-4	№126	109	05	1943	СССР	104	17-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.10.43	
10908	Ил-4	№126	109	08	1943	СССР	58	21-й ГвАПДД сбит 06.07.43	
10909	Ил-4	№126	109	09	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
10910	Ил-4	№126	109	09	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
10911	Ил-4	№126	109	11	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
10912	Ил-4	№126	109	12	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД сбит 01.04.44	
10914	Ил-4	№126	109	14	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД, 6-й ГвАПДД	
10915	Ил-4	№126	109	15	11.03.43	СССР		42-й АПДД сбит 13.06.43	
11003	Ил-4	№126	110	03	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
11005	Ил-4	№126	110	05	1943	СССР	56	21-й ГвАПДД	
11007	Ил-4	№126	110	07	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11008	Ил-4	№126	110	08	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11009	Ил-4	№126	110	09	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11011	Ил-4	№126	110	11	1943	СССР	100	21-й АПДД потерян 16.02.44	
11013	Ил-4	№126	110	13	1943	СССР	120	17-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.10.43	
11015	Ил-4	№126	110	15	1943	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
11017	Ил-4	№126	110	17	1943	СССР		42-й АПДД	
11018	Ил-4	№126	110	18	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД сбит 05.04.44	
11020	Ил-4	№126	110	20	1943	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
11101	Ил-4	№126	111	01	1943	СССР		8-й АК АДД	
11103	Ил-4	№126	111	03	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД сбит 13.10.43	
11108	Ил-4	№126	111	08	1943	СССР		37-й АК АДД	
11109	Ил-4	№126	111	09	1943	СССР		37-й АК АДД	
11110	Ил-4	№126	111	10	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД 	
11115	Ил-4	№126	111	15	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД сбит 29.11.43	
11117	Ил-4	№126	111	17	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД сбит 21.09.43	
11202	Ил-4	№126	112	02	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД 	
11203	Ил-4	№126	112	03	14.04.43	СССР		108-й АПДД сбит 15.10.43	
11206	Ил-4	№126	112	06	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
11208	Ил-4	№126	112	08	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД сбит 26.08.43	
11215	Ил-4	№126	112	15	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 27.07.44	
11304	Ил-4	№126	113	04	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11308	Ил-4	№126	113	08	1943	СССР		455-й АПДД	
11318	Ил-4	№126	113	18	1943	СССР		109-й АПДД	
11403	Ил-4	№126	114	03	29.04.43	СССР	30	20-й ГвАПДД сбит 04.08.43	
11412	Ил-4	№126	114	12	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11413	Ил-4	№126	114	13	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11419	Ил-4	№126	114	19	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД	
11503	Ил-4	№126	115	03	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД сбит 21.04.44	
11516	Ил-4	№126	115	16	1943	СССР		108-й АПДД, 42-й АПДД потерян 16.09.43	
11518	Ил-4	№126	115	18	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 04.09.43	
11611	Ил-4	№126	116	11	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД потерян 09.09.43	
11612	Ил-4	№126	116	12	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
11711	Ил-4	№126	117	11	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
11713	Ил-4	№126	117	13	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД сбит 10.43	
11715	Ил-4	№126	117	15	1943	СССР		42-й АПДД сбит 15.09.43	
11717	Ил-4	№126	117	17	1943	СССР	55	16-й ГвАПДД сбит 28.10.43	
11718	Ил-4	№126	117	18	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД	
11813	Ил-4	№126	118	13	1943	СССР		113-я БАД	
11815	Ил-4	№126	118	15	1943	СССР	56	21-й ГвАПДД	
11901	Ил-4	№126	119	01	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
11912	Ил-4	№126	119	12	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 05.11.43	
12213	Ил-4	№126	122	13	1943	СССР		3-й АК	
12301	Ил-4	№126	123	01	02.09.43	СССР	37	1-й ГвМТАП	
12506	Ил-4	№126	125	06	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
12605	Ил-4	№126	126	05	1943	СССР	67	21-й ГвАПДД	
12606	Ил-4	№126	126	06	1943	СССР	50	9-й ГвАПДД, 21-й ГвАПДД	
12610	Ил-4	№126	126	10	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
12612	Ил-4	№126	126	12	1943	СССР	95	21-й ГвАПДД	
12613	Ил-4	№126	126	13	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД потерян 01.05.44	
12615	Ил-4	№126	126	15	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
12617	Ил-4	№126	126	17	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
12619	Ил-4	№126	126	19	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 13.06.44	
12620	Ил-4	№126	126	20	1943	СССР	63	226-й БАП сбит 19.01.45	
12703	Ил-4	№126	127	03	1943	СССР		3-й ГвАК	
12704	Ил-4	№126	127	04	1943	СССР		104-й ВАП потерян 14.01.44	
12705	Ил-4	№126	127	05	1943	СССР	58	21-й ГвАПДД потерян 09.07.44	
12707	Ил-4	№126	127	07	1943	СССР	83	21-й ГвАПДД	
12709	Ил-4	№126	127	09	1943	СССР	84	21-й ГвАПДД	
12720	Ил-4	№126	127	20	1943	СССР		21-й ГвАПДД	
12803	Ил-4	№126	128	03	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
12805	Ил-4	№126	128	05	1943	СССР	51	21-й ГвАПДД	
12813	Ил-4	№126	128	13	1943	СССР		30-й ГвАПДД потерян 23.09.44	
13017	Ил-4	№126	130	17	1943	СССР	63	21-й ГвАПДД	
13107	Ил-4	№126	131	07	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
13201	Ил-4	№126	132	01	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
13206	Ил-4	№126	132	06	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
13217	Ил-4	№126	132	17	1943	СССР		109-й АПДД сбит 22.09.44	
13314	Ил-4	№126	133	14	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
13518	Ил-4	№126	135	18	1943	СССР		28-й ГвАПДД сбит 19.09.44	
13605	Ил-4	№126	136	05	1943	СССР		628-й АП сбит	
13610	Ил-4	№126	136	10	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД сбит 07.07.44	
13614	Ил-4	№126	136	14	1943	СССР	73	21-й ГвАПДД	
13618	Ил-4	№126	136	18	1943	СССР		109-й АПДД	
13706	Ил-4	№126	137	06	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
13820	Ил-4	№126	138	20	1943	СССР	72	10-й ГвАПДД сбит 15.07.44	
13904	Ил-4	№126	139	04	1943	СССР		30-й ГвАПДД сбит 23.10.44	
13913	Ил-4	№126	139	13	1943	СССР		8-й ГвАПДД сбит 06.07.44	
14201	Ил-4	№126	142	01	1944	СССР		30-й ГвАПДД сбит 26.09.44	
14909	Ил-4	№126	149	09	1944	СССР	СССР-Х828	ММС	
17404	Ил-4	№126	174	04	1945	СССР		потерян, ЦМВОВ	
18407	Ил-4	№126	184	07	1946	СССР		МВД Дальстрой	
18408	Ил-4	№126	184	08	1946	СССР		МВД Дальстрой	
18409	Ил-4	№126	184	09	1946	СССР		МВД Дальстрой	
18410	Ил-4	№126	184	10	1946	СССР		МВД Дальстрой	
18411	Ил-4	№126	184	11	1946	СССР		МВД Дальстрой потерян 08.03.48	
18412	Ил-4	№126	184	12	1946	СССР		МВД Дальстрой

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

002301	Ил-4	№23	00	01	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
002302	Ил-4	№23	00	02	1942	СССР		документ	
002304	Ил-4	№23	00	04	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
002306	Ил-4	№23	00	06	06.07.42	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
002307	Ил-4	№23	00	07	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит 1942	
002308	Ил-4	№23	00	08	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
002310	Ил-4	№23	00	10	1942	СССР		455-й ДБАП	
032307	Ил-4	№23	03	07	1942	СССР		документ	
032309	Ил-4	№23	03	09	1942	СССР		документ	
032310	Ил-4	№23	03	10	1942	СССР		документ	
042301	Ил-4	№23	04	01	1942	СССР		751-й АПДД сбит 01.11.42	
042302	Ил-4	№23	04	02	1942	СССР		документ	
042303	Ил-4	№23	04	03	1942	СССР		документ	
042305	Ил-4	№23	04	05	1942	СССР		документ	
042308	Ил-4	№23	04	08	1942	СССР		документ	
042309	Ил-4	№23	04	09	1942	СССР		документ	
042311	Ил-4	№23	04	11	1942	СССР		документ	
052301	Ил-4	№23	05	01	1942	СССР		документ	
052302	Ил-4	№23	05	02	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД потерян 24.08.43	
052304	Ил-4	№23	05	04	1942	СССР		документ	
052305	Ил-4	№23	05	05	1942	СССР		документ	
052306	Ил-4	№23	05	06	1942	СССР		документ	
052308	Ил-4	№23	05	08	1942	СССР		документ	
052309	Ил-4	№23	05	09	1942	СССР		документ	
052310	Ил-4	№23	05	10	1942	СССР		документ	
062302	Ил-4	№23	06	02	1942	СССР		документ	
062304	Ил-4	№23	06	04	1942	СССР		документ	
062305	Ил-4	№23	06	05	1942	СССР		документ	
062306	Ил-4	№23	06	06	1942	СССР		документ	
062307	Ил-4	№23	06	07	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43	
062308	Ил-4	№23	06	08	1942	СССР		документ	
062309	Ил-4	№23	06	09	1942	СССР		документ	
062310	Ил-4	№23	06	10	1942	СССР		42-й АПДД сбит 01.04.44	
062312	Ил-4	№23	06	12	1942	СССР		документ	
062313	Ил-4	№23	06	13	1942	СССР		документ	
062314	Ил-4	№23	06	14	1942	СССР		документ	
062315	Ил-4	№23	06	15	1942	СССР		документ	
062317	Ил-4	№23	06	17	1942	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
062318	Ил-4	№23	06	18	1942	СССР		41-й АПДД	
062319	Ил-4	№23	06	19	1942	СССР		документ	
072310	Ил-4	№23	07	10	1943	СССР		документ	
082303	Ил-4	№23	08	03	1943	СССР		109-й АПДД	
082317	Ил-4	№23	08	17	1943	СССР		5-й МТАП сбит 11.03.43	
092303	Ил-4	№23	09	03	02.43	СССР		5-й МТАП сбит 05.03.43	
092305	Ил-4	№23	09	05	02.43	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ	
092310	Ил-4	№23	09	10	02.43	СССР		455-й ДБАП сбит	
092318	Ил-4	№23	09	18	02.43	СССР		1-й МТАП КБФ	
092320	Ил-4	№23	09	20	02.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД потерян 08.43	
102301	Ил-4	№23	10	01	1943	СССР		документ	
102302	Ил-4	№23	10	02	1943	СССР		документ	
102303	Ил-4	№23	10	03	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
102304	Ил-4	№23	10	04	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД сбит 03.43	
102305	Ил-4	№23	10	05	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
102306	Ил-4	№23	10	06	27.02.43	СССР	88	2-й ГвАПДД, 6-й ГвБАП сбит 27.03.43	
102307	Ил-4	№23	10	07	03.43	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД потерян 25.08.43	
102308	Ил-4	№23	10	08	03.43	СССР		сбит 1943	
102309	Ил-4	№23	10	09	1943	СССР		документ	
102310	Ил-4	№23	10	10	1943	СССР		документ	
102311	Ил-4	№23	10	11	1943	СССР		9-й ГвАПДД	
102313	Ил-4	№23	10	13	1943	СССР		документ	
102314	Ил-4	№23	10	14	1943	СССР		документ	
102315	Ил-4	№23	10	15	1943	СССР		2-й ГвАПДД, 16-й ГвАПДД	
102316	Ил-4	№23	10	16	1943	СССР		документ	
102317	Ил-4	№23	10	17	1943	СССР		документ	
102318	Ил-4	№23	10	18	1943	СССР		документ	
102319	Ил-4	№23	10	19	1943	СССР		документ	
102320	Ил-4	№23	10	20	1943	СССР		документ	
112301	Ил-4	№23	11	01	1943	СССР		документ	
112302	Ил-4	№23	11	02	1943	СССР		документ	
112304	Ил-4	№23	11	04	1943	СССР		документ	
112305	Ил-4	№23	11	05	1943	СССР		документ	
112307	Ил-4	№23	11	07	1943	СССР		документ	
112309	Ил-4	№23	11	09	1943	СССР		документ	
112310	Ил-4	№23	11	10	1943	СССР		документ	
112311	Ил-4	№23	11	11	1943	СССР		документ	
112313	Ил-4	№23	11	13	1943	СССР		документ	
112314	Ил-4	№23	11	14	1943	СССР		документ	
112315	Ил-4	№23	11	15	1943	СССР		документ	
112316	Ил-4	№23	11	16	1943	СССР		документ	
112317	Ил-4	№23	11	17	1943	СССР		документ	
112318	Ил-4	№23	11	18	1943	СССР		документ	
112319	Ил-4	№23	11	19	1943	СССР		документ	
112320	Ил-4	№23	11	20	1943	СССР		документ	
122304	Ил-4	№23	12	04	1943	СССР		документ	
122305	Ил-4	№23	12	05	1943	СССР		документ	
122306	Ил-4	№23	12	06	1943	СССР		документ	
122307	Ил-4	№23	12	07	1943	СССР		документ	
122308	Ил-4	№23	12	08	1943	СССР		документ	
122309	Ил-4	№23	12	09	1943	СССР		документ	
122310	Ил-4	№23	12	10	1943	СССР		документ	
122311	Ил-4	№23	12	11	1943	СССР		документ	
122312	Ил-4	№23	12	12	1943	СССР		документ	
122313	Ил-4	№23	12	13	1943	СССР		документ	
122315	Ил-4	№23	12	15	1943	СССР		документ	
122316	Ил-4	№23	12	16	1943	СССР		документ	
122317	Ил-4	№23	12	17	1943	СССР		документ	
122318	Ил-4	№23	12	18	1943	СССР		455-й АП сбит 10.08.42	
122319	Ил-4	№23	12	19	1943	СССР		документ	
122320	Ил-4	№23	12	20	09.04.43	СССР			
132301	Ил-4	№23	13	01	1943	СССР		документ	
132302	Ил-4	№23	13	02	1943	СССР		документ	
132303	Ил-4	№23	13	03	1943	СССР		документ	
132304	Ил-4	№23	13	04	1943	СССР		документ	
132305	Ил-4	№23	13	05	1943	СССР		документ	
132306	Ил-4	№23	13	06	1943	СССР		документ	
132307	Ил-4	№23	13	07	1943	СССР		документ	
132308	Ил-4	№23	13	08	1943	СССР		документ	
132309	Ил-4	№23	13	09	1943	СССР		документ	
132310	Ил-4	№23	13	10	1943	СССР		документ	
132311	Ил-4	№23	13	11	1943	СССР		документ	
132312	Ил-4	№23	13	12	1943	СССР		документ	
132313	Ил-4	№23	13	13	1943	СССР		документ	
132314	Ил-4	№23	13	14	1943	СССР		документ	
132315	Ил-4	№23	13	15	1943	СССР		документ	
132316	Ил-4	№23	13	16	1943	СССР		документ	
132317	Ил-4	№23	13	17	1943	СССР		документ	
132318	Ил-4	№23	13	18	1943	СССР		документ	
132319	Ил-4	№23	13	19	1943	СССР		документ	
132320	Ил-4	№23	13	20	1943	СССР		документ	
142301	Ил-4	№23	14	01	1943	СССР		документ	
142302	Ил-4	№23	14	02	1943	СССР		документ	
142303	Ил-4	№23	14	03	1943	СССР		документ	
142305	Ил-4	№23	14	05	1943	СССР		документ	
142307	Ил-4	№23	14	07	1943	СССР		документ	
142309	Ил-4	№23	14	09	1943	СССР		документ	
142310	Ил-4	№23	14	10	1943	СССР		документ	
142311	Ил-4	№23	14	11	1943	СССР		документ	
142312	Ил-4	№23	14	12	1943	СССР		документ	
142314	Ил-4	№23	14	14	1943	СССР		документ	
142315	Ил-4	№23	14	15	1943	СССР		документ	
142316	Ил-4	№23	14	16	1943	СССР		документ	
142317	Ил-4	№23	14	17	1943	СССР		документ	
142318	Ил-4	№23	14	18	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА	
142319	Ил-4	№23	14	19	1943	СССР		30-й ОМРАП сбит 02.12.43	
152304	Ил-4	№23	15	04	1943	СССР		документ	
152305	Ил-4	№23	15	05	1943	СССР		документ	
152307	Ил-4	№23	15	07	1943	СССР		документ	
152309	Ил-4	№23	15	09	1943	СССР		документ	
152310	Ил-4	№23	15	10	1943	СССР		документ	
152312	Ил-4	№23	15	12	1943	СССР		документ	
152313	Ил-4	№23	15	13	1943	СССР		документ	
152314	Ил-4	№23	15	14	1943	СССР		документ	
152315	Ил-4	№23	15	15	1943	СССР		документ	
152317	Ил-4	№23	15	17	1943	СССР		сбит 1943	
152318	Ил-4	№23	15	18	1943	СССР		документ	
162301	Ил-4	№23	16	01	1943	СССР		документ	
162302	Ил-4	№23	16	02	1943	СССР		документ	
162304	Ил-4	№23	16	04	1943	СССР		документ	
162305	Ил-4	№23	16	05	1943	СССР		документ	
162306	Ил-4	№23	16	06	1943	СССР		документ	
162307	Ил-4	№23	16	07	1943	СССР		документ	
162308	Ил-4	№23	16	08	1943	СССР		документ	
162309	Ил-4	№23	16	09	1943	СССР		документ	
162310	Ил-4	№23	16	10	1943	СССР		документ	
162316	Ил-4	№23	16	16	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД	
172301	Ил-4	№23	17	01	03.43	СССР		17-й ГвАПДД	
172304	Ил-4	№23	17	04	03.43	СССР	СССР-И534	НКАП	
172305	Ил-4	№23	17	05	1943	СССР	7	8-й ГВАПДД	
172306	Ил-4	№23	17	06	03.43	СССР		108-й АПДД	
172308	Ил-4	№23	17	08	03.43	СССР		455-й АПДД	
172311	Ил-4	№23	17	11	03.43	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД потерян 06.10.43	
172314	Ил-4	№23	17	14	1943	СССР		документ	
172315	Ил-4	№23	17	15	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД	
172316	Ил-4	№23	17	16	1943	СССР		8-я ГвАДДД сбит 26.02.44	
182301	Ил-4	№23	18	01	1943	СССР		документ	
182302	Ил-4	№23	18	02	1943	СССР		документ	
182310	Ил-4	№23	18	10	1943	СССР		сбит 1943	
192312	Ил-4	№23	19	12	1943	СССР		документ	
192313	Ил-4	№23	19	13	1943	СССР		документ	
192314	Ил-4	№23	19	14	1943	СССР		документ	
192317	Ил-4	№23	19	17	1943	СССР		30-й ГвАПДД	
202302	Ил-4	№23	20	02	1943	СССР		документ	
202305	Ил-4	№23	20	05	20.07.43	СССР		3-й ГвАПДД потерян 07.02.44	
202312	Ил-4	№23	20	12	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД	
202313	Ил-4	№23	20	13	1943	СССР		документ	
202314	Ил-4	№23	20	14	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД	
202316	Ил-4	№23	20	16	1943	СССР		19-й ГвАПДД	
202317	Ил-4	№23	20	17	1943	СССР		документ	
202320	Ил-4	№23	20	20	1943	СССР		документ	
??2301	Ил-4	№23	??	01	1943	СССР		455-й ДБАП, 4-й АПДД, 73-й АПДД	
??2317	Ил-4	№23	??	17	1943	СССР		16-й ГвАПДД

----------


## Вадим С.

Добрый день! Извините за беспокойство, нашел в теме по номерам ДБ3 номер самолета своего деда, погибшего с экипажем в Финляндии 20.01.1940 (номер 391410). Не подскажете, из какого первоисточника информация? С уважением, Вадим Соловьев

----------


## lindr

Добрый вечер.

Из книги Карла-Фредрика Геуста "ВВС РККА на финской войне"ISBN 978-5-9905826-0-6 тираж 500 экз. стр 325

Если надо связаться с автором, у меня есть его адрес ЭП. Он отлично говорит по русски.

----------


## Вадим С.

Понял, спасибо огромное, у меня есть его контакты.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен, Добавлены ДБ-3 ДБА Дальний Восток.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено несколько бортов.

Испрвалены косяки с типами 40-й АД

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

Ил-4 против Люфтваффе http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...c158aba675.pdf

----------


## Fencer

> 8502	Ил-4	№126	85	02	1942	СССР		4-й АПДД сбит 14.08.42


Федор Пущин, руководитель поискового отряда «Бумеранг-ДОСААФ». НА ВОИНСКОМ МЕМОРИАЛЕ "ПОДРЫВ" В КАЛУЖСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ БЫЛИ ПРЕДАНЫ ЗЕМЛЕ ОСТАНКИ ТРЕХ ЧЛЕНОВ ЭКИПАЖА ДАЛЬНЕГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА ИЛ-4

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------

